#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-11
<drkokandy> I like the idea from earlier of filing bugs against the manual. I was able to patch a few bugs in ubuntu server documentation once that might have been hard for the user to change him or herself.
<wxl> Nairwolf: hai
<Nairwolf> hi ;)
<wxl> saw your email but haven't looked at the code i'm sorry to say
<wxl> i'll study up on lxml and get back to you
<wxl> ok?
<wxl> feel fre to share it around, though
<wxl> i know ianorlin and Kamilion both grok python
<Nairwolf> okay, but you'll see my code isn't finished yet
<ianorlin> hmm why wasn't I highligted there?
<wxl> under stood
<Nairwolf> I thought that information about broken links were children of node where there is the source of broken link.
<Nairwolf> Not sure it's clear
<wxl> that makes sense
<Nairwolf> okay, as soon as, I'll have time, I will try to make more test on lxml
<Nairwolf> what means "grok" ?
<wxl> understand
<wxl> it's from a book
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grok
<Nairwolf> okay, nice ;)
<Nairwolf> I hope oneday I'll grok python ;)
<wxl> heheheh
<gsilva> Hi guys
<gsilva> brb
<Kamilion> you rang?
<wxl> naw, Kamilion. just telling florian he can ping off of you if he needs python help, too.
<Kamilion> ah, a'right
<wxl> !info qtqr
<ubot93> qtqr (source: qr-tools): Qt frontend for QR code generator and decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4~bzr21-1 (wily), package size 28 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Kamilion> hm, how do I easily get a link for LP#1446767
<Kamilion> hm so it'll just pick up bug 1447654 in plaintext
<ubot93> bug 1447654 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "installing policykit-1 hangs under systemd" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447654
<ianorlin> I found out it is possible but manual partitioning in ubiquity is quite difficult
<Nairwolf> do you know how the development of the next release will be organized ?
<wxl> Nairwolf: i think, from what i can tell so far, the next two releases will continue to be bug fix releases
<wxl> in the background, of course, we'll be working on lxqt
<Nairwolf> okay, but for 15.10 there will have gcc 5 and maybe python 3, no ?
<Nairwolf> Oh, yes, lxqt, almost forget it
<wxl> yes, but that's universal for all of the ubuntu ecosystem
<Nairwolf> so, there will need some guys to test that
<wxl> so it will be nice to not have to worry abotu those things at the same time
<Nairwolf> okay, so, for this (gcc, python, and maybe snappy), it will be the ubuntu core team which will do that ?
<wxl> by that do you mean lxqt or gcc/py?
<Nairwolf> for lxqt
<wxl> well, they'll be involved in managing the transition for the core pieces
<wxl> it may affect us but ultimately we'll probably just point the core team back at it
<Nairwolf> the lubuntu-qa team will need to test that
<wxl> and/or release team
<wxl> yeah it's an ongoing thing
<Nairwolf> okay, I see
<wxl> just like with the systemd transition
<wxl> which ultimately didn't affect us at all
<wxl> i have high hopes honestly
<wxl> also i prefer py3 so :)
<Nairwolf> yes, me too
<Nairwolf> and for the next release of lubuntu 14.04 ? (It's 14.04.3 I think). Any specific work ?
<Nairwolf> I've read there are already daily ISO. Testing will always be "use the distrib and report any bugs" ?
<Nairwolf> Because, I'm think to use 30Gb to install Lubuntu on my prod computer, and always save my Xubuntu system, in case of bugs.
<Kamilion> O_o
<Kamilion> 30GB? that seems a little large.
<Kamilion> oh, the partition itself
<Nairwolf> In fact, I've 85Go free in my computer
<Kamilion> Go?
 * Kamilion thinks
<Kamilion> Gigaoctets? What a strange way to describe it.
<Nairwolf> why ?
<Nairwolf> How do you write this ?
<Kamilion> I havn't heard of anyone using Octal since the DEC Alphas running Compuserve
<Nairwolf> Maybe, I use the french format...
<Kamilion> Oh, I see.
<Nairwolf> oh, sorry, Gparted told me it's Gio
<Kamilion> Standard would probably be gibibits or gibibytes
<Kamilion> Gib or GiB
<Nairwolf> It's not what I've on Gparted
<Kamilion> versus Gigabits or Gigabytes, which != Gibibits/Gibibytes
<Nairwolf> If I right, 1 Go = 10^9 octols, right ?
<Kamilion> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<Kamilion> giga is 1000, gibi is 1024
<Nairwolf> okay, in french we always say Giga, but, I suppose it means Gibi
<Kamilion> so gigaoctet is same as gibibit
<Kamilion> as gigaoctet implies 1024
<Kamilion> not 1000
<Nairwolf> yes, for me, gigaocte implies 1024 and not 1000.
<Kamilion> bleh. SI prefixes are so unfun.
<Nairwolf> in fact, in french language we never use Gibi
<Kamilion> Gigabytes (1000) are used by the hardware manufacturers
<Kamilion> Gibibytes (1024) are used by the software providers
<Nairwolf> And it's always bytes
<Nairwolf> but we say "Gigaoctet"
<Nairwolf> octet = byte
<Kamilion> there's gigabit as well, divide gigabyte by 8
<Kamilion> or multiply gigabit by 8 to reach byte
<Nairwolf> Yes, I know that
<Kamilion> at least the french representation is mathmatically more correct than gigabyte
<Kamilion> :)
<Nairwolf> And sometimes bad company use the term of Gigabits in order to loose consumer.
<Kamilion> well, the context is normally different
<Kamilion> bytes are normally used for storage, bits are normally used for transfers
<Nairwolf> I not sure because we always say Giga, you can never say if it's 1000 or 1024. You need to precise if you want to make some calculs
<Kamilion> so it is normal for networking to say megabit or gigabit, where it is not normal for storage to say megabit or gigabit unless they are indicating transfer speeds
<Kamilion> computer history is strange :)
<Nairwolf> No, I speak about storages in USB, Ipad, or Ithings. They use Gb, and I'm sure that the average people don't know the difference. Because, of course X Go is bigger than X Gb
<Kamilion> Flash memory is often specified in megabits
<Nairwolf> hum, yes, it's true
<Kamilion> as a result of the 4096 bit page size
<Kamilion> and they will always have exact multiples
<Kamilion> unlike hard discs, which have varying sectors per track and may not end up on a whole multiple
<Kamilion> or allocate some space internally for firmware use (common on western digitals)
<Nairwolf> oh, I understand why you didn't understand firstly. Because first time I write this wrong (Gb), and then I use the french representation (Go as octet means byte) ;) I'm too tired tonight
<Kamilion> no worries, I've been on IRC for 20 years, not only can i speak typo, I'm also used to international chatters
<Nairwolf> yes, it's true what you say about western digitals
<Kamilion> i was around for the big "am brazil" invasion of efnet long ago
<Nairwolf> I've been on IRC for less one year ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-12
<Nairwolf> don't know nothing about that...
<Kamilion> their english grammar was poor, thus they were very easy to spot for a while.
<Nairwolf> ah ah ;)
<Kamilion> after all this time, I can normally identify a person's country of origin by how they choose to type
<Kamilion> and the mistakes they make
<Nairwolf> nice skill ! Tell me how you write, I'll tell you where you from !
<Nairwolf> And, you, were you from, USA ?
<Kamilion> California. Almost the same, but not quite ;)
<Nairwolf> Oh, nice ;) I'm going to California this summer for three months
<Kamilion> silicon valley?
<Nairwolf> yes, for an internship
<Kamilion> I'm nearby San Jose.
<Nairwolf> do you work here ?
<Kamilion> I work in campbell, slightly west of san jose
<Kamilion> Well, when you're in town, poke me on IRC and I'll provide a beverage of your choice.
<Kamilion> we have a wonderful mass transit system
<Nairwolf> oh, nice, I will tell you ;)
<Nairwolf> It will be nice to meet nice guys there !
<Kamilion> If you're looking for people to meet, there's a place in Mountain View called Hacker Dojo. Sometimes they have events; and there's a lot of cool people to meet at those.
<Kamilion> most of the other times, you'll find people using the building as an office
<Kamilion> and there's nothing interesting going on
<Kamilion> but they have a corkboard/bulletin board which is useful to check from time to time, or post something on.
<Kamilion> and I mean that in the physical sense
<Nairwolf> okay, I'll see that ;)
<Nairwolf> Now, I'm making the application Visa.
<Nairwolf> Then, I'll search also for a room
<Nairwolf> Where is the sillicon valley exactly ?
<Nairwolf> All this cities around San José are inside the sillicon valley ?
<Kamilion> yeah
<Kamilion> lemme take a screenshot of google maps for you
<Nairwolf> thanks
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/hK1a6/e210749a7f.jpg
<Nairwolf> what would you show me exactly ? Because I've seen Campbell. What are these stars ?
<Kamilion> this whole thin
<Kamilion> this is silicon valley
<Kamilion> all the way down from san francisco to the bottom tip of san jose
<Kamilion> san mateo, redwood city, palo alto, cupertino, sunnyvale, mountain view, san jose, santa clara, campbell, los gatos, los altos
<Kamilion> but this whole ring of freeways you see here
<Kamilion> this is the "bay area" also known as "silicon valley"
<Nairwolf> yes, I see ;)
<Nairwolf> very impressive
<Kamilion> there is a two-story diesel train that runs from the east tip of san francisco "San francisco caltrain station" to south san jose called Caltrain
<Kamilion> another electric tram called BART between oakland, san francisco, and millbrae
<Kamilion> which connects with caltrain
<Kamilion> and four bus services, MUNI in san francisco, AC transit in san mateo and redwood city, Samtrans, and VTA in the southern area
<Nairwolf> okay, nice ;)
<Nairwolf> I will be around Milpitas
<Kamilion> the easiest way to get around is by mass transit, but it takes some time
<Kamilion> (the stars are places I've bookmarked in google(
<Nairwolf> ah, it's that, okay ;)
<Kamilion> there's something around 6 million people in the south area alone
<Nairwolf> by the way, I will not have other choice to use mass transit
<Nairwolf> impressive ;)
<Kamilion> yeah, I figured.
<ianorlin> at least it isn't LA without a car
<Nairwolf> and I always live in countryside ;)
<Kamilion> the two bridges in the center have no real mass transit links
<Kamilion> so unfortunately, you're stuck going around the water the long way
<Kamilion> your best bet for finding housing for working in milpitas is in fremont
<Kamilion> and there is a BART station in both milpitas and fremont
<Kamilion> milpitas is the end of the line for bart in the southgoing direction
<Nairwolf> okay, thanks, I'll check this
<Kamilion> so the only link between san jose to the south and milpitas to the north is by bus
<Kamilion> BART uses dedicated tracks; the bus gets caught in traffic.
<Nairwolf> okay, nice for all this Kamilion ;) I would like to speak with you more, but, I really need go to bed ;)
<Kamilion> I'm normally around if you highlight me unless I'm sleeping.
<Nairwolf> I hope to see you next time on IRC
<Kamilion> I deal with python and hardware
<Kamilion> anytime o/
<Nairwolf> oh, nice, I like python ;)
<Nairwolf> I don't know exactly what I will do in my internship, but it's about 2D and 3D transform in C++, CSS, Javascript, and OpenGLES. I hope it will be great ;)
<Nairwolf> In fact, about Lubuntu, you're one of the devs ?
<Kamilion> ah, llvm and opencl will be friends of yours then
<Kamilion> nah, I'm not qualified to be labeled developer yet
<Kamilion> scripter, yes, dabbler, yes, programmer, no, developer, no.
<Kamilion> I am a relative newcomer to programming; but deep hardware knowledge from working in embedded systems
<Kamilion> but I have recently joined the lubuntu-qa team
<Kamilion> plus I use lubuntu for the base of my own project: https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-deploy
<Nairwolf> okay, I think that melodie has already spoke me about you
<Kamilion> short short description: I got sick of vmware and not being able to change settings locally
<Kamilion> so i put some virtualization packages on a lubuntu iso
<Kamilion> now I use it instead of vmware's free ESXi
<Kamilion> (the one they're getting sued for GPL violations)
<Nairwolf> okay, nice ;) It seems to be a great project ;)
<Nairwolf> I'm sorry, I really need to go, I've lessons tomorrow ;) And also, I will meet rms ;)
<Kamilion> good luck, have fun
 * Kamilion pushes you out the door :)
<Nairwolf> thanks ;) See you ;)
<wxl> Unit193: incidentially, most of the discussion here has been about development of lubuntu in some form or another, even florian's little python project.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-13
<ahoneybun> gsilva: wxl there is a ubuntu-doc meeting june 2nd (don;t know the time)
<ahoneybun> we can discuss what I was talking about earier
<gsilvapt> and please discuss it here, please, Nairwolf
<Kamilion> ?
<Kamilion> oh
<Nairwolf> yes, it's better here
<Nairwolf> what did you mean about the release date for the python script ?
<Nairwolf> Hi, Kamilion ;)
<gsilvapt> Nairwolf, LP is an online project management. I tried to estimate some dates for accomplishing things
<gsilvapt> The idea is to try and get the final re-design of the Wiki by the time we need to prepare the next release
<gsilvapt> If we can't for any reason, it's okay
<gsilvapt> After all, we are volunteers, not employees :)
<gsilvapt> You should find some time to explore Launchpad, take the official tour and try it out as you feel like
<wxl> github is a lot like launchpad
<Kamilion> except launchpad can do builds
<Nairwolf> yes, I've taken the official tour. It just I find difficult to navigate between pages on launchpad
<gsilvapt> it can be, I'll give you that
<gsilvapt> but once you're under a project page, it's pretty easy actually, although you may need to get used to it
<gsilvapt> hi, wxl :)
<wxl> derp
<gsilvapt> hehe
<Nairwolf> yes, but some projects are linked and sometimes it seems difficult to navigate between them, but now, it's okay
<gsilvapt> Nairwolf, wxl agreed that LP has some quirks here and there
<gsilvapt> yeap, that's the kind of things you need to get used to
<gsilvapt> In a few days, if you use it regularly, you'll master it
<gsilvapt> It is not very hard, although yea, it requires accomodation
<Nairwolf> for the python script, don't worry, it would be ready before the next release ! It's just that I need to stay focus on my VISA request, and prepare my journey to USA. In few weeks, I should have more time to finish this.
<gsilvapt> Sure, no worries men :)
<gsilvapt> You organize your agenda as you can
<Nairwolf> it's not really difficult as I've said. I just need to read more precisely doc of the python package
<gsilvapt> When you get to rest a bit, you come over and we can deal with that
<gsilvapt> if, for some reason, it doesn't get ready, we'll take care of that on another time
<Nairwolf> yes, don't worry
<wxl> nice email gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> wxl, do you know how to solve the Google 2-step auth issue with @ubuntu.com email?
<wxl> i again repeat: you are a natural born leader
<wxl> actually, no, gsilvapt. i was thinking about getting a yubikey neo to do 2-factor on gmail among other things, so i may have some time to play with that.
<gsilvapt> Thank you, wxl. Now I see the message isn't perfect. Grammar mistakes and lack of coherency. Need to work more on that...
<wxl> yeah well incremental improvement and all :)
<gsilvapt> Damn. I was busting my head very hard this afternoon. Apparently, if you have 2-step auth AND use the browser only, you'll screwed. rafael uses external mail clients and he is able to send emails from @ubuntu.com
<wxl> gsilvapt: so you use browser only?
<gsilvapt> And yea, Google suggests you creating an app password in those cases, but well... It's a bloody browser. I've emailed rt@ubuntu.com to let them know about it, even though I doubt they'll do something about
<gsilvapt> Yes, wxl
<wxl> i often do, too
<wxl> what's the problem with the app password?
<gsilvapt> I only have this email account. I have one for college, but I don't use it. besides, all mail clients are bad and worthless - no offense
<Kamilion> I also use 2factor and don't use a native client.
<wxl> ah
<gsilvapt> Well, I can't send emails, although I can receive them. When the mail delivery system replies back, it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102860/
<Kamilion> I try to keep as little as possible in local state
<gsilvapt> If I open the support link they provide, it will get me to the page where it suggests to create an app password for the client I'm using - But I am using the browser
<wxl> actually that looks like the usual thing i get
<Kamilion> then create an app password and use that for the browser.
<Kamilion> the app password simply bypasses the 2-step process.
<Kamilion> it's like 'mark this computer as trusted for 30 days' but doesn't expire.
<gsilvapt> Kamilion, I tried that. Following Google's suggestions made me change my google acc's password and all my devices were completely crazy
<gsilvapt> No way I'm doing that crazy mistake
<Kamilion> I also had to create an app password for my android phone to sync with google.
<gsilvapt> Oh, and the email didn't work anyway :D
<Kamilion> sounds like you may have misunderstood something
<gsilvapt> I then went mad and turned off 2-step security. The email immediately worked
<Kamilion> and/or google changed things on you
<wxl> gsilvapt: you followed these instructions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail#Sending_email_from_GMail_with_your_Ubuntu_address
<Kamilion> which HAS happened
<gsilvapt> Maybe, indeed Kamilion . They suggested creating an app password for my client, so I search for and there is nothing for browsers
<Kamilion> ah yes, that workaround.
<wxl> cuz the error is not the same but it links to the same URL
<Kamilion> when i use that workaround, wxl, it stamps my messages differently
<gsilvapt> Picked one for non-specific purposes and they said to change the password for that one they gave me
<gsilvapt> which... well, made me suffer for 1 hour and such
<Kamilion> "from gmail on behalf of <real.address@domain.tld>
<gsilvapt> wxl, yes, I followed those steps
<wxl> Kamilion: that's the only way to do it!
<wxl> i mean there's no ubuntu.com smtp, so you are necessarily are going to be "on behalf"
<Kamilion> and ubuntu.com has some kind of a TXT record allowing google's MX as an allowable one?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> not sure how exactly it works, i just know it does
<Kamilion> ex: sllabs.com.             300     IN      TXT     "v=spf1 a mx a:sllabs.com a:goldmine.sllabs.com a:hub.sllabs.com include:_spf.google.com ~all"
<wxl> and i know there's no other way, except potentially using some other smtp
<gsilvapt> great, a new language :D
<wxl> the bottom line is there is NO ubuntu smtp
<Kamilion> hm, and it won't AXFR to me so i can read the entire zone.
<gsilvapt> wxl, I put everything properly in the settings
<gsilvapt> I don't know how the smtp thing works, but it seems that Gmail is assuming I'm trying to send from an external email client
<Kamilion> yes, you're trying to use gmail's SMTP server from gmail.
<wxl> oic
<gsilvapt> on the browser
<wxl> it's unclear how to generate an app password
<Kamilion> i can help you with that.
<gsilvapt> Okay, how do I generate an app password for a browser?
<Kamilion> https://security.google.com/settings/security/apppasswords
<wxl> the browser doesn't come up automagically
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/hMmLk/836fe855c5.png
<Kamilion> you'll see something like that
<Kamilion> scroll down to the bottom
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/hMmNl/0d1ddd7ed9.png
<Kamilion> from "Select app" or "Select device", choose "Other (Custom name)" and type in an identifier for the password.
<wxl> it can be anything?
<wxl> like "Dumb Browser"
<Kamilion> yep!
<wxl> ahhh there you go gsilvapt
<wxl> that's the key :)
<Kamilion> and then it will give you the app-specific password
<Kamilion> ONCE AND ONLY ONCE
<Kamilion> so if you wish to reuse it (for example, for all your chrome browsers), you can
<Kamilion> but I wouldn't recommend it
<Nairwolf> aaah, Google.....
<Kamilion> You may revoke an app-specific password at any time.
<Nairwolf> It's like he doesn't want that you use an other email ^^
<wxl> if that works, gsilvapt edit the wiki to add in a 2 step section
<gsilvapt> Guys, I already tried that
<gsilvapt> It doesn't work
<Kamilion> you do not need to change your account password
<wxl> gsilvapt: you added an app password?
<gsilvapt> yeap
<gsilvapt> it is still there
<gsilvapt> http://prntscr.com/74xuzu
<wxl> and let me guess: you never get prompted for it
<Kamilion> and this was the password you entered in the SMTP password box?
<gsilvapt> no
<Kamilion> with <yourgmailusername@gmail.com> as the username, sans brackets?
<gsilvapt> let me give it a try then
<gsilvapt> wxl, can you confirm if you received my message?
<Kamilion> can send a test message to me at kamilion@gmail.com
<wxl> gsilvapt: confirmed
<gsilvapt> wow
<Kamilion> but sounds like you got it.
<Kamilion> all in the wrist.
<wxl> PLEASE add to the wiki!!!
<gsilvapt> would any of you mind testing to see if I can receive?
<gsilvapt> gsilvapt@ubuntu.com
<gsilvapt> I will, wxl
<Kamilion> message sent
<wxl> sent
<gsilvapt> Ah, cool
<gsilvapt> got both
<gsilvapt> cool
<gsilvapt> thanks, Kamilion :)
<wxl> eeeeasy
<wxl> just wait until i get my yubikey neo
 * wxl squees
<Kamilion> lemme go whack the wiki
<gsilvapt> I can handle that
<wxl> i'm going to try to get work to pay for it but if not i'm getting one anyways
<gsilvapt> I understood the process - although the wiki is super slow
<Kamilion> wxl: which?
<Kamilion> I <3 my yubikey classic.
<wxl> gsilvapt: now if you ever figure out a really good reliable solution for pgp in gmail, let me know
<Kamilion> wxl: do you use chrome?
<wxl> Kamilion: the neo. it can act as a smart card, handle openpgp, fido u2f AAAAND works with nfc
<Kamilion> https://github.com/google/end-to-end
<wxl> Kamilion: yeah
<wxl> experimental tho :(
<wxl> maybe i should just try it
<wxl> i've tried mailvelope but not happy with it
<Kamilion> there's also https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mymail-crypt-for-gmail/jcaobjhdnlpmopmjhijplpjhlplfkhba?hl=en-US
<gsilvapt> can anyone log in the Wiki? Damn, the thing is slow today
<Kamilion> nope
<wxl> lots of bad review on mymail
<Kamilion> pretty much.
<wxl> mailvelope works for someone but not for me
<wxl> i think the problem lies somewhere in gmail
<wxl> since "plain text" mode wraps at 79 characters
<Kamilion> to be honest? I still use enigmail in thunderbird.
<wxl> and "rich text" makes for html mail blah
<wxl> yeah enigmail works
<wxl> i just don't want another thing
<Kamilion> me either
<Kamilion> but tbird was my old mail client before I switched to gmail
<Kamilion> and for the few times where I need to use my keybase.io identity to cryptomail someone, it works
<Kamilion> and thunderbird portable is a big help
<wxl> would be nice to automagically sign everything
<Kamilion> once End-to-End hits, that'll be an easier target
<wxl> yeah i know
<Kamilion> though with Inbox looming
<Kamilion> dunno
<wxl> inbox looming?
<Kamilion> I'm not enthused
<wxl> looming like it's going to take over?
<wxl> cuz i didn't like it
<Kamilion> http://www.google.com/inbox/
<Kamilion> basically the android gmail client in-browser
<wxl> oh jesus elliptic curve
<wxl> no WONDER it's not official
<Kamilion> kinda like how Opera used to have a built in mail client and IRC client
<wxl> oh noes mojibake!
<wxl> anywho i've been watching it
<Kamilion> EC? Shoot, what curve are they using? Hopefully not NIST P-224 :/
<wxl> dunno didn't read that far
<gsilvapt> wxl, have a read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail#Gmail-specific
<wxl> at least it's not EdDSA :)
<wxl> a few wee grammatical fixes but works gsilvapt :)
<Kamilion> I'll clean up that wording a bit
<wxl> there ya go
<gsilvapt> wxl, I don't know if you saw but I've emailed all lists recently to get their feedback on the Online Conferences thing. How long should I wait to get some replies?
<gsilvapt> Oh, okay.
<gsilvapt> I'll check the differences after you update it
<wxl> gsilvapt: lemme look more and i'll let you know. been busy :(
<gsilvapt> Yea, no worries. Just wondering for how long should I wait to get some answers before giving up :D
<wxl> well i need to analyze the email and make sure it's clear because i was originally confused by the doc if you remember correctly
<gsilvapt> yeah, I remember that
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-14
<Kamilion> okay, updated. have a look.
<Kamilion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail#A2-step_Authentication_issues
<Kamilion> there's some glitchy text in the heading above that; I'll take care of that next.
<Kamilion> gsilvapt: is that sufficiently explanitory without being too-detailed?
<gsilvapt> yeap, it's clear to me
<Kamilion> i also outlined the security risk taken in using app-specific passwords, and noted that revoke & reissue would be a primary strategy for recovery.
<Kamilion> it's rather rude to ask people to take security leaps without at least pointing out the noose around their foot
<gsilvapt> Yeah, I forgot those two things
<gsilvapt> Damn, I'm getting that feeling that my english is actually terrible
<gsilvapt> god :o
<Kamilion> nah
<Kamilion> just informal
<gsilvapt> Still need to work on that
<Kamilion> There, fixed up some of the stranger text I found in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail#Sending_email_from_GMail_with_your_Ubuntu_address
<Kamilion> notably, #11 has been improved significantly.
<Kamilion> other than that, a missing doublequote was fixed when #8 was reworded, and a couple breaks in formatting were fixed.
<Kamilion> from my perspective, it flows much better now.
<Kamilion> aha, that's why it seemed a little odd, amjjawad wrote it.
<gsilvapt> Yea, the original page was written by him
 * Kamilion pages through http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/647.pdf
<Kamilion> looks like E-521 or M-511 are good curves for modern use.
<wxl> gsilvapt Kamilion my hesitation in setting up two step auth is now it might negatively affect services i require, such as Google SMTP access. thanks for solving that for me. now i'm 2-stepping everything! https://twofactorauth.org/
<gsilvapt> Well, lately everything has been hacked, so I try to have it on, when possible
<ianorlin> I mean even tpp a text presentaiton program has a cve assigned to it
<ahoneybun> hwllo
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-16
<Unit193> ki7mt: You can look with bzr blame, or the history of the file.
<Unit193> (Which would be gsilva)
<ki7mt> Unit193, Ok, yes, I forgot about that. We can pass that along. I can't say why it happened either, maybe a brain fart or something.
<ki7mt> Unit193, There's allot of activity happening there at the moment, so maybe in a push to get things moving it was an oversight.
<Unit193> wxl: Might be handy to add *.txt~ to bzrignore?
<wxl> Unit193: hm?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-17
<ianorlyn> um is the openbox window manager context menu supposed to be there when slecting install in ubiquity?
<ianorlyn> cause I have used it in the past to launch a terminal so I didn't have to switch tty to export display to run ubuntu-bug
<pvcportugal> Hello, my name is Pedro and I'm interested in contributing to LUbuntu in the QA team
<ahoneybun> pvcportugal: some people may be out because of timezone difference so dont like that discourge you
<ahoneybun> :)
<pvcportugal> fair enough
<pvcportugal> I'm new to IRC, can I recieve messages when I'm offline?
<Unit193> pvcportugal: Only if someone uses MemoServ, so not precisely.  You can leave a client online though.
<Unit193> You'll want to talk to wxl.
<pvcportugal> thanks for the answer, should I sent him/her a private message?
<pvcportugal> or should I await for further instruction?
<ianorlyn> pvcportugal: it is  quite early in the cycle
<pvcportugal> how do you mean?
<ianorlyn> I mean it is early in testing of 15.10 of the next one
<ianorlyn> as 15.04 came out
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-16
<wxl> when you get a chance, wp creds would be great
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> marcoceppi: everything works. I don't understand why XD
<marcoceppi> redwolf: how so?
<redwolf> dunno. yesterday subpages were 404. now everything works!
<redwolf> so, my turn now to update it!
<redwolf> me iz happy!
<redwolf> I just wanted you to know. I'm leaving now (still at job).
<redwolf> (*work)
<tsimonq2> !info  lubuntu-qt-desktop
<tsimonq2> !info lubuntu-qt-desktop
<tsimonq2> :/
<ubot93> Package lubuntu-qt-desktop does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> aha
<tsimonq2> wxl: that's what he's working on ^
<wxl> yeah so leaving notes about what's being worked on is good
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> but making it really clear that everything's in flux is what's most important
<tsimonq2> yup
<wxl> i think julien's main concern is suggesting that we support it
<wxl> i'd also like to see someone put in writing what all the different metapackages are
<tsimonq2> (for people reading the logs, I'm gonna revise w.u.c/Lubuntu/LXQt to make it ultimately a page for testers, suggestions welcome)
<wxl> there's too darn many of them!
<tsimonq2> hah yeah
 * tsimonq2 just deletes the page and starts fresh
<tsimonq2> it's just better that way
<wxl> thanks to my pull request, lxqt.org is already linking to that page so get it back up asap
<wxl> even if it's just "more coming soon"
<tsimonq2> awesome
<wxl> whhoa i didn't realize that with libkscreen, 0.10 is now wayland forward-compatible
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> FFS, wxl, can you just delete Lubuntu/LXQt? I can edit in w3m but not delete...
<wxl> i'm not logged in. just edit it so there's only what you want :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: how does this look? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<wxl> looks good
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just HAD to put the LXQt logo :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/1054
<wxl> oh dude go edit that and get rid of the #1
<tsimonq2> wxl: edited
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-17
<agaida> tsimonq2: if you want snappy packages - make them :P
<agaida> really, it's that easy
<tsimonq2> agaida: sorry if this sounds rude, but I can read :)
<agaida> and sorry if this sounds rude - but don't expect us to do your work
<tsimonq2> my work? it was just a suggestion. :)
<tsimonq2> if I was going to do it, I would couple that with an MP :P
<agaida> nope - you file a upstream bug about distribution packages? Really?
<agaida> what is an MP?
<tsimonq2> Merge Proposal
<tsimonq2> whoops, launchpad terminology
<tsimonq2> Pull request :P
<agaida> Why should we accept such things - it's only for Ubuntu - and it will work only for Ubuntu - so this is clearly downstream work
<tsimonq2> agaida: and it's a lot different than a simple distro package, it would make development easier, so I thought I would suggest it, but I guess I should just STFU and file a PR when I'm done.
<agaida> oops - it would make which development easier?
<tsimonq2> LXQt
<agaida> in which way?
<tsimonq2> it would give bug triagers an easy way to test LXQt right from the sources
<tsimonq2> without manually compiling it all
<teward> tsimonq2: *cough* PPAs + dailies + autosnaps
<agaida> ah - it would make Ubuntus work easier
<tsimonq2> teward: snaps is what I'm implying :P
<teward> tsimonq2: point.missed
<tsimonq2> agaida: you know what, why do I even try...
 * tsimonq2 drops it
<agaida> thanks
<agaida> tsimonq2: you might know  - the most developers use Arch Linux for a reason. Only a very few use Sid and debian testing - two (if i'm right, open suse) - one dev uses ALT Linux
<lynorian> hmm what was joern's updater called again
<tsimonq2> wxl: could you please tell the new docs guy/girl, whoever that is, that https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu is a thing? it would be a good idea to keep it updated :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think that's more of a comms issue, actually
<tsimonq2> wxl: really? isn't it docs?
<wxl> tsimonq2: a page ABOUT lubuntu is not the same as a page about how to USE lubuntu
<tsimonq2> ahhh I see, is Rafael still comms?
<wxl> he's probably the best person for the job
<lynorian> https://programmica.com/builds/pyqt5-tutorial/html/ hmm wow I actually sort of like this tutorial I saw it about a year ago then my dad's health went south
<lynorian> heck I even made a two line contribution but this might be helpful but joenr is not here
<lynorian> although ubiquity frontend kde uses Qt4 still
<lynorian> but it is a bit heavy
<lynorian> I did mess around with some silly stuff with it
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I know we post USNs when they come out
<tsimonq2> but what's the criteria for a USN to be republished by us?
<tsimonq2> as in, posted on the Lubuntu blog
<wxl> tsimonq2: previously it was when phill felt like it :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: you think it's valuable to still do it?
<wxl> tsimonq2: not really
<tsimonq2> wxl: you think I should post something then saying that if they want USNs to subscribe ot the appopriate ML?
<tsimonq2> *to
<tsimonq2> *appropriate
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> did the original posts ever have links?
<wxl> because if they did then just leave it be i think
<tsimonq2> uhh let me look
<wxl> i think that it's valuable to do ONLY if it affects an lx component
<tsimonq2> yup, there's a link
<tsimonq2> oic
<tsimonq2> so should one of us subscribe to it then?
<wxl> i kind of keep an eye on it
<tsimonq2> oh alright :)
<tsimonq2> just thought I'd ask since that was usually Phill's job
<wxl> i mean i don't think it HURTS to include them in general to stuff that affects EVERYONE but i think it's just noise really
<wxl> i mean if we have another heartbleed or whatever, everyone and their mother is already going to be talking about it
<tsimonq2> yeah
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-18
<lynorian> grr having trouble with sddm-theme-lubuntu chooser right now in a virtual machine
<tsimonq2> lynorian: why, what's up?
<lynorian> not getting a cursor when installing yakkety from mini.iso and sending control alt f1 and such does not respond with qxl graphics.
<lynorian> tsimonq2, ^
<tsimonq2> lynorian: tell Rafael, it's his fault XD
<tsimonq2> lynorian: hah, but in all seriousness, filing a bug and/or emailing Rafael would be a good next step
<lynorian> hard to file a bug with no mouse input at display manager
<lynorian> wait I could install ssh
<lynorian> if I can get another graphics combintation to at least get to tty
<lynorian> oh derp somehow it did not install xserver-xorg-input
<lynorian> it is probably that
<lynorian> yeah working now
<tsimonq2> :)
<lynorian> hmm is there a known bug on lxqt-config monitor it seems to segfault at startup right now in yakkety
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-20
<flexiondotorg> teward, wxl, tsimonq2 I was hoping to find phillw in here?
<flexiondotorg> A friend of mine has questions about non-PAE computer running Ubuntu MATE 14.04.
<flexiondotorg> I'm no expert in that regard, but no you guys are.
<flexiondotorg> Can you recommend a kernel for 14.04 that is non-PAE compatible?
<Unit193> Officially? Debian.  Unofficially, liquorix perhaps.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/05/11/pausing-philws-involvement-in-ubuntu/ and also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<flexiondotorg> wxl, OK. Thanks. PAE issue resolved :-)
<redwolf> o/
<wxl> redwolf: hai
 * redwolf hugs wxl 
 * wxl hugs back
 * redwolf is modifying the website (again)
<wxl> good or bad?
<redwolf> links for old LTS are missing
<wxl> ah
<redwolf> and a better slide for the frontpage :)
<redwolf> a user requested the 14.04 LTS downloads, and he's right. we should offer both releases
<redwolf> brb
<tsimonq2> redwolf?
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> !info lubuntu-qt-desktop
<tsimonq2> !info lubuntu-qt-desktop yakkety
<teward> flexiondotorg: PM
<teward> ah, nevermind, I apparently can't read scrollback ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-21
<wxl> oh no not a new version of keepassx
<wxl> !info keepassx trusty
<ubot93> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 727 kB, installed size 3053 kB
<wxl> arrrrrrrgh
<wxl> !info keepassx trusty-updates
<ubot93> 'trusty-updates' is not a valid distribution: liquorix, partner, stable, testing, tor, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, vanir, videolan, virtualbox, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<wxl> !info keepassx trusty-backports
<ubot93> Package keepassx does not exist in trusty-backports
<wxl> !info keepassx trusty-proposed
<ubot93> Package keepassx does not exist in trusty-proposed
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh
<tsimonq2> wxl: see lubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> wxl: pinging because it looked like you were around :)
 * tsimonq2 goes to bed
<wxl> tsimonq2: nothing i can do about it anyways
<tsimonq2> wxl: alright, have a good night :) :P
<wxl> night
<wxl> !info keepassx2 trusty
<ubot93> Package keepassx2 does not exist in trusty
<wxl> !info keepassx2
<ubot93> Package keepassx2 does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> !info keepass2
<ubot93> keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33+dfsg-1 (yakkety), package size 1224 kB, installed size 2935 kB
<wxl> ah ha
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-22
<tsimonq2> !info libxtst6 xenial
<ubot93> libxtst6 (source: libxtst): X11 Testing -- Record extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.2.2-1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 63 kB
<tsimonq2> !info libxrandr xenial
<ubot93> Package libxrandr does not exist in xenial
<tsimonq2> !info libxrandr2
<tsimonq2> !info libxrandr2 xenial
<ubot93> libxrandr2 (source: libxrandr): X11 RandR extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.5.0-1 (yakkety), package size 18 kB, installed size 69 kB
<ubot93> libxrandr2 (source: libxrandr): X11 RandR extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.5.0-1 (xenial), package size 18 kB, installed size 69 kB
<tsimonq2> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubot93> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines. In component main, is standard. Version 2.48.1-1 (yakkety), package size 1157 kB, installed size 5351 kB
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-16
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Please take a look at bug 1690491 when you can
<lynorian> tsimonq2,  is it anything I can help with?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> lynorian: No, sorry, it's a question for Julien.
<lynorian> yeah working on abiword bugs would be more helpful
 * musician_pro si chiede se gmail non stia funzionando solo a lui
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @lynorian, Some Abiword problems are really GTK problems. The team is being very active now.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: teward and flocculant are reporting bugs against the isos booting, fyi. they are affecting us.
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "tsimonq2:" is not a valid command.
 * wxl kicks @meetingology 
<teward> *shoves meetingology into a box and slow-boats it to China*
<Unit193> wxl: Stop addressing it then. :P
<teward> tsimonq2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1691279 and also the live installer testcases on the ISO tracker.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1691279 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[ISO Testing] Lubuntu Live ISOs: Images do not boot to Desktop / GUI Installer" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> Unit193: i don't. :/
<wxl> !
<tsimonq2> @all ack
<meetingology> tsimonq2: Error: "all" is not a valid command.
 * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> @
<wxl> harumph.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 770x138) http://i.imgur.com/evdCygH.jpg
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 765x115) http://i.imgur.com/uOcZOmL.jpg
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Please, Simon. Take a bit of your time to reply this Maverick guys in the Officil site.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Thank you.
<teward> or give me god powers and we can fix it in 5 minutes
<teward> but in a chaotic way >:)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I would rather wait and give them a nice response instead of JFDI right now and hurt feelings :P
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I'm tempted to do it.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I'm in Asperger level super high. No feelings are being processed. May I kill that human?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> And I don't know what he means about release notes links. People is crazy. And not very logical.
<teward> you DO realize that stuff lands in the Lubuntu Development channel here on freenode right
<teward> and it IS publicly logged?
<teward> RedWolf: ^
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Mhm.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Oh, I'm not supposed to talk about killing humnans, right?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> nor say SEX!
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Sue me.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> On the most recent Softpedia article about us, I spent about 2 or 3 hours giving page-long responses to 3 different comments from irritated people.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> They have a reason. But we're not the only distro with a delayed Qt desktop.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yep.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> People is so new-stuff addicted.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Also, people don't have the right to demand that we do what they want us to do immediately.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We're not Microsoft
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> They don't pay for Lubuntu
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We all do this in our free time
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Right.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> They can push us along, but they can't make demands...
<teward> tsimonq2: when they get to *that* annoying a level
<teward> there's a reason moderation systems should exist
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> So, axe or sword?
<tsimonq2> teward: Bingo.
<teward> or the banhammer.  but we'll save that discussion for another day.
<teward> tsimonq2: where is the other termination point of lubot2 if I may ask
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> You tell me. When I released the very first Lubuntu wallpaper I had like thousands of requests to do it yellow.
<teward> i.e. where's redwolf talking from lol
<tsimonq2> teward: Telegram.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> My dinning room.
<teward> y'all have a telegram chat lol
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> To finish up my point, if people want to make demands, actually contribute to the project, and don't be so rude!
<tsimonq2> teward: wanna fight about it m8?
<tsimonq2> </joke>
<redwolf> agreed
<tsimonq2> Our next step right now is Julien reviewing a MP I made against some archive tooling, and hopefully as soon as that's approved, we'll have ISOs.
<redwolf> question. how's the guy in charge for Ubuntu IRC cloaks?
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Who or how?
<redwolf> who
<tsimonq2> The Ubuntu IRC Council, if I recal correctly.
<tsimonq2> *recall
<redwolf> okies
<teward> they're picky handing those out if you aren't a member ;)
<tsimonq2> teward: Rafael's been a member for a long time...
<krytarik> ..And also has one already.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I am. But I'm changing my username everywhere. Only my cloak left.
<teward> ah
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-17
<lubot2> suporte_etc was added by: suporte_etc
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-20
<redwolf> WALTER!
<wxl> no
<redwolf> O.o
<wxl> ok fine
<redwolf> O.O
<wxl> oh forget it
<wxl> :)
<redwolf> -__-
<redwolf> please, check the mailing lists
<redwolf> I'm being banned
<redwolf> ME!
<redwolf> felony!
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> probably because you have too many darn emails
<redwolf> nope. just one (now) for ubuntu things
<wxl> now being the operative word
<redwolf> o.o
<redwolf> it didn't work yet
<wxl> i haven't got to it yet
<wxl> did you change the mailing list preferences to the right email because that SHOULD fix it?
<redwolf> I changed my mail address
<redwolf> period
<redwolf> wasn't enough? :)
<wxl> on the mailing list?
<redwolf> aye
<wxl> then that SHOULD work
<wxl> when did you change that?
<redwolf> nope. "waiting approval"
<redwolf> days ago. a lot. like 5.
<wxl> fiiine
<redwolf> .__.
<wxl> i thought you had access to the ml tho
<wxl> you don't have the admin pw?
<redwolf> nope
<redwolf> can you send it to me, please?
 * redwolf tries to "hack" the lubuntu mailing lists switching to UK English but can't and gets frustrated 
<redwolf> .__.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-21
<lubot2> XomBolf was added by: XomBolf
<lubot2> XomBolf was removed by: XomBolf
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//giphy.mp4
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Oh Bolf...
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-14
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-5/
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Does Lubuntu really need a welcome center?
<lubot> <Schyken> IMHO it would be very beneficial
<mpmc> Schyken: I'm not saying it isn't, but seems an odd thing to do right now seeing as the move to LXQT is underway?
<lubot> <Schyken> Idk, LXQT as a whole is already pretty well sussed out, so I don't think it's too much of a time muncher as it would otherwise be.
<lubot> <Schyken> But especially since it would be a new environment, it could ease the transition and make the initial process much smoother.
<mpmc> schyken I see, not much info as to the status of Lubuntu Next so I'm only assuming.
<lubot> <Schyken> It's a safe assumption tbh. Overall, there's so many things to work with when shipping a desktop, so it's very rare there's not some quirks that end up being chain reactions of fixes needing to be done.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mpmc, Lubuntu Next is now an obsolete product; it is Lubuntu.
<lubot> <ZiyaNL> Softpedia.com: "Lubuntu's Simon Quigley has also confirmed to us that Lubuntu 18.10 won't be released with a 32-bit install media, but only a 64-bit ISO image." Why???
<genii> The biggest problem currently with trying to keep releasing  32bit versions in all the different *buntu is that the amount of resources required compared to the diminishing amount of users and testers could be better used improving the 64bit version 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ZiyaNL, We'll announce something more formally in the coming weeks.
<mpmc> Why not just continue to push out 32 bit ISOs but with a warning, something along the lines of "These ISOs are untested and not supported, use at your own risk."?
<mpmc> Obviously don't link to them.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> is snap support enabled on Lubuntu 18.04?
<lyn||orian> wolfenprey if you have snapcraft installed it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mpmc, Because that still implies endorsement.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, No, snapd isn't installed because of a bug that Lubuntu wants to get fixed before shipping it by default.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Good to know, thanks. I just upgraded to 18.04 one of my devices, and all its good atm.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot> Denis0118 was added by: Denis0118
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-15
<wxl> aw jeez i didn't realize we had a qt session within bionic :O
<tsimonq2> O_O
<wxl> apparently you didn't eiether
<wxl> XD
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2018-May/011972.html
<wxl> like maybe we need to update lubuntu-default-settings for that, tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: We need to find out if qlubuntu-default-session is a thing by default.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Speaking of that, am I fine to rework the default settings package in Cosmic? We *really* need to get that sorted out.
<tsimonq2> wxl: (i.e. move deprecated and LXDE bits elsewhere)
<wxl> tsimonq2: there's no qlubuntu or qt according to the manifest
<tsimonq2> wxl: hmmmm
<wxl> even looking for q's i'm not finding much
<wxl> yes, we need to move forward with lxqt
<tsimonq2> OK, want to review or should I JFDI and upload?
<wxl> i trust it to be fine
<tsimonq2> OK.
<wxl> unless you expect there to be something particularly controversial
<tsimonq2> Nah.
<tsimonq2> I'll keep files, just move them to another Git repo or something.
<wxl> for future reference you can finger the manifest like so: `wget --quiet -O - http://whatever.manifest | grep something-here` 
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> There's some extra branches lying around; I'll use my best judgement here.
<wxl> when in doubt, ask
<tsimonq2> Alright.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 deleted bionic at 682d886: https://git.io/vpQbi
<wxl> better to move slowly and surely 
<tsimonq2> yep
<wxl> just like with driving :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 deleted default-settings-rework at 32b4b09: https://git.io/vAq6C
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, the GitHub support for IRC integration is going away.
<tsimonq2> We have to find a different way now. :(
<wxl> booooooooooo
<tsimonq2> ikr
<wxl> move to gitlab :/
<tsimonq2> Maybe Phab can do that.
<tsimonq2> Dunno.
<tsimonq2> But we have a few months.
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> i don't think so
<tsimonq2> Worth checking out.
<wxl> they're very much about dogfooding
<wxl> and they have their own chatty thing
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Done.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 10 new commits to ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpQxX
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 4094e39 Simon Quigley: Move all the unused default settings to lp:~lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-default-settings/+git/deprecated.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 6b33ea1 Simon Quigley: Update to debhelper compat 11.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic ca14197 Simon Quigley: Update to Standards-version 4.1.4.
<tsimonq2> We can see how things turned out on the next daily, but things should be fine.
<tsimonq2> wxl: One last thing; lubuntu-artwork needs refinement too.
<tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf: I won't touch anything in lubuntu-artwork for now, and of course this is up to you, but as an alternative wallpaper it'd be cool if you could put a cosmic spin on one of the old wallpapers. :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> A third one?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Ok
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Have you noticed I'm already in the "space" way? ;)
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, you predicted the future
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I'm scared now 😐
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3994.webp
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Not specifically Lubuntu-related, but:
<lubot2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/996394434886553600
<wxl> oh and @vikingredwolf fix that beaver :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: for some reason vps.tsimonq2.net is not loading over here
<wxl> connection refused on both 80 and 443
<wxl> tl;dr telegram media is broken on irc
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Argh.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> OK.
<wxl> @vikingredwolf correct me if i'm wrong but this is a skype bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1771360
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1771360 in Lubuntu Artwork "System Tray Icon For Skype is Distorted/Broken" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> oh and @tsimonq2 to state this officially: if canonical drops infrastructure for i386 images, i'm on board. slangsek's last email to -devel kind of suggested as such, so that's probably the direction it will go
<wxl> yep
<wxl> @vikingredwolf are you in charge of facebook? 
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> NOT IT.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> :)))))))
<wxl> yeah, it's not me
<wxl> i want nothing to do it
<wxl> with it
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Me neither.
<wxl> i'm have been meaning to delete my account
<wxl> that said, either you're the boss or we need to remove those
<wxl> (or someone else needs to be given the task)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Let's just pawn it off on Raf. XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you figure out what needs to happen with debian-cd to get calamares working from the "install lubuntu" option?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Not quite yet.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: but it's on your list or do you need smoething else?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Nah, it's on my list.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is that also true with the session not found?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, That should be fixed when the default settings migrates.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But, it won't migrate until I do a seed update and a lubuntu-artwork update.
<wxl> okie
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> OH, and before I forget, if you want something easy to do wxl, you can propose an MP to lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu carving out Lubuntu.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It would make proposed migration faster.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Plus, old code is yucky. We don't use that slideshow anymore.
<wxl> i'll maybe get to that tonight
<wxl> right now i'm dealing with goofy bugs :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> In fact... I need to figure out slideshows in Cala. Raf (rightfully so) had some concerns with how easy it was to customize the slideshow (which, it isn't), so a solution needs to be made for that.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Share with the class. ;)
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1768961
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1768961 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "xdg user-dirs not being read/stored correctly for desktop icon in left panel" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> You know the whole deal with the xorg patch I had to write, right?
<wxl> no
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Finding...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://salsa.debian.org/xorg-team/xorg/merge_requests/2
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Keep that in mind when doing XDG work.
<wxl> ok so help me out here
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yea
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> nevermind i'm good
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> OK qool.
<wxl> the problem, i'm almost sure of, is that he forgot to chown his folders
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Hah.
<wxl> i'm going to add those two things (install lubuntu, session not found) on phab. feel free to elaborate on them if you like. maybe make one for the slideshow and assign it to me with any info you might have that's particularly useful (though it's probably just a delete)
<wxl> i found out my answer to my mk-sbuild problem so i can deal with the other idea i was going to implement (eject in openbox config)
<wxl> could you also go through https://phab.lubuntu.me/T14 and see if anything needs to be updated
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Roger that, thanks wxl.
<wxl> OMG OPENGOO YES WE NEED TO INCLUDE GAMES
<wxl> all seriousness aside, i think games are nice, but simple ones. think windows.
<parhelia> something like GNOME Games?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #43: update Progress sorry for procrastinating this (master...master) https://git.io/vp5H2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vp5Hh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 99df073 Lyn Perrine: update Progress sorry for procrastinating this (#43)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe we should deprecate l.n/lubuntu-next or at least turn off bug reporting. thoughts?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-16
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'd like to do that sooner than later, honestly. people are still filing bugs against it and it kind of sucks.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are we listing anywhere that people should file against lubuntu next?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> No.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I can JFDI.
<wxl> or i can
<wxl> just need the ok and how we should do it
<wxl> i think just turn off bugs
<wxl> thoughts?
<wxl> i'm gonna clean up the bugs
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yeah JFDI.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: done, with a note in the description. might want to do something with https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-next, too. i don't have access
<tsimonq2> Roger that.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Any luck on the slideshow?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: haven't left work yet so no :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ah, k.
<wxl> but i made you some nice cards on the workboard
<wxl> but you didn't make me one...........
<tsimonq2> wxl: What's with bug 1764399?!?!?! I really really REALLY hope that doesn't affect Bionic.
<ubot93> Bug 1764399 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "running apport in terminal doesn't work, as python3-launchpadlib is not installed by default in Lubuntu Bionic" [Critical, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764399
<tsimonq2> Yeah yeah, I'll make you one now. :P
<wxl> i found another bug while trying to figure out another one so i have that to deal with too
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> Thanks man!
<wxl> np
<wxl> just so you know: can't use apport in cosmic or bionic right now :(
<tsimonq2> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<wxl> cosmic's calling for qupzilla and i'm trying to figure out where the problem is. i changed it in the default settings everywhere and it's still not launching falkon for whatever reason
<wxl> bionic is missing the py3-launchpadlib
<tsimonq2> aaaaaaaaaaargh
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can you fight that fire?
<tsimonq2> ofc you probably need me to sponsor a lubuntu-meta update, aye?
<wxl> prolly yes
<tsimonq2> Speaking of that, you have indirect push access to the seed.
<tsimonq2> So, JFDI.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> just to be clear, i add that to core?
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27
<tsimonq2> mhhh
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> Sounds good to me.
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> wxl: Adding it to the seed automatically pulls it in on all new image builds but a lubuntu-meta update needs to be pushed through, and fast, for existing users.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Give me an upload that you're *absolutely* sure about, then poke whoever is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing
<wxl> um wait there's core now XD
<tsimonq2> On *bionic*
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> derpy derp derp derp
<tsimonq2> wxl: And as backup, I'd personally poke Adam and/or Steve
<tsimonq2> They both can push buttons.
<tsimonq2> But yeah.
<tsimonq2> Let's get it solved. :D
<wxl> core core or core share?
<wxl> omg this seed is going to make me pull my hair out
<tsimonq2> core share core core share core
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> pushed
<tsimonq2> OMG YOU BROKE EVERYTHING AAAAHHH
<wxl> OH NO WHAT
<tsimonq2> loljk XD
<wxl> jesus, man.
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nah but in all seriousness it looks good
<wxl> so will the bug report get auto updated with the bug number mentioned?
<tsimonq2> It won't, unfortunately.
<tsimonq2> Wanna create a task for someone to write a script that does that? XD
<wxl> not it :)
<tsimonq2> C'mon, just create the task. :)
<tsimonq2> Assign it to me, whatever
<wxl> fiiiiiiiiiiiine
<wxl> but you better fix lubuntu-meta
<tsimonq2> Yeah yeah
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> You want my name on the Bionic lubuntu-meta upload?
<wxl> i don't care
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> JFDI'ing
<wxl> i mean it SHOULD be me but XD
<wxl> is that script only required for the seeds?
<tsimonq2> Nah, for all of our Git repos
<tsimonq2> There's a regex *somewhere* we can grab
<tsimonq2> If the commit message has matching text, trigger some launchpadlib happiness to DTRT.
<wxl> OUR git repos or git repos in general?
<tsimonq2> For ours.
<tsimonq2> Although people can prolly use it for theirs too.
<wxl> wouldn't it make more sense to have launchpad provide the fix?
<wxl> i mean they do the same for bzr
<wxl> right? or do i not understand something
<tsimonq2> I *think* they called "won't fix" on it
<wxl> really??
<wxl> that seems silly
<tsimonq2> Something along the lines of "what if you push a whole Git repo?"
<wxl> but they do it with bzr!!!!
<tsimonq2> Anyway, wxl, I call not it on updating bug 1764399 with a SRU template.
<ubot93> Bug 1764399 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "running apport in terminal doesn't work, as python3-launchpadlib is not installed by default in Lubuntu Bionic" [Critical, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764399
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Ask Colin.
<wxl> oh mannnnnnnnn
<wxl> come on
<tsimonq2> hehe, love ya wxl 
<wxl> well you're going to have to help me with it so there
<wxl> you might want to jfdi if you don't want constant pings from me :)
<tsimonq2> SRU bug template or LP thing?
<wxl> SRU
<wxl> i'm on the LP thing
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> on it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vpdqN
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 9f594e9 Walter Lapchynski: added python3-launchpadlib to bionic for apport; fixes LP: #1764399
<wxl> @tsimonq2: diffusion seems to be quite a bit behind
<tsimonq2> wxl: link?
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/repository/bionic/
<tsimonq2> ah
 * tsimonq2 adds to the bottom of the long list
<wxl> that's from 2-13 :/
<tsimonq2> YeAH
<wxl> and there have been many commits since then
<wxl> so something's broken
<tsimonq2> riiiight
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> I know
<tsimonq2> sec
<wxl> ok now you broke the world @tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> oh?
<wxl> Unhandled Exception ("DiffusionRefNotFoundException")
<wxl> Ref "bionic" does not exist in this repository.
<wxl> and in fact
<wxl> No Default Branch
<wxl> This repository is configured with default branch "bionic" but there is no branch with that name in this repository.
<wxl> and now we're 404ing @tsimonq2 
<wxl> you're nuking everything :)
<tsimonq2> SHUSH
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> did you delete it? if so all refs to R3 are going to break
<wxl> oh jeez now the other repos end up in 502 Bad Gateways O_O
<wxl> WHAT ARE YOU DOING MAN
<tsimonq2> wxl: UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<wxl> don't blame me
<tsimonq2> I can't figure out WHAT I'm doing wrong.
<wxl> that's weird because you set it all up!
<wxl> did you try copying the config of the other ones/
<tsimonq2> wxl: HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY OMG LOOK https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/
<tsimonq2> Importing now.
<tsimonq2> I FIXED IT YAY
<wxl> phew
<wxl> document that in case it happens again
<tsimonq2> k now I need to prod the others
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> something's funky with the others
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/
<tsimonq2> I might nuke and pave those repos...
<tsimonq2> That's what I had to do with the seed.
<tsimonq2> Besides, that needs reworking anyway.
<wxl> sad cuz as i said the ref names get messed up
<tsimonq2> Got an example?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Now that Phab is saved, let's get that SRU out of the way.
<wxl> it's called a callsign
<wxl> so if we make sure that the callsigns are set by us, then it's all good
<tsimonq2> OK
<wxl> if we go with the default (R#) then it can lead to problems if we re-add the repo
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> wxl: Does cosmic have python3-launchpadlib now too?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> BTW, your name is on this bionic upload
<tsimonq2> kthxbai
<wxl> uhhh
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.94 => 0.94.1] (lubuntu)
<wxl> unaapproved
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> sooooooooooooo
<tsimonq2> Remember that chart I linked?
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> Go poke.
<tsimonq2> uhh
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<wxl> there's no bionic branch on the seed
<tsimonq2> uh what?
<wxl> there's only cosmic and master it seems
<tsimonq2> HAH because I cloned the wrong thing
<tsimonq2> Fixing...
<wxl> oh all the repos are gone now?
<tsimonq2> Yep, I nuked.
<wxl> see how the callsign URI works? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#455
<tsimonq2> oooooh
<tsimonq2> nice
<wxl> so if you ever delete something, just revert the callsign back to the way it was
<tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> using things that make sense ("SEED" not "R3") will probably help with mnemonics
<tsimonq2> wxl: I need to take Phab down for an hourish to do Artful -> Bionic.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> that said, anything else left to do?
<tsimonq2> Not right now, just setting up additional repos.
<tsimonq2> Phab's now down, but this is expected.
<tsimonq2> Maintenance is done.
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, Raf hasn't been around today and Julien hasn't voiced an opinion.
<tsimonq2> I'd like to clean up lubuntu-artwork.
<tsimonq2> I'm thinking the right solution might be the same as what I did with the default settings, and that is, move old stuff to a different repo.
<tsimonq2> I'll go ahead with that unless you object.
<wxl> i think structural changes are fine as long as there are no functional changes
<tsimonq2> OK.
<wxl> that's my 2¢
<wxl> or 2€ for those two :)
<tsimonq2> I mean, it's not "functional" changes, but it does need some finagling with the binary packages and adding of Breaks/Replaces
<wxl> well i'd still consider that structural
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> OK, cool.
<wxl> those are changes required to support the structure
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> also can we get an SRU to get rid of the Qt session in Bionic? it's a freaking mess.
<tsimonq2> Throw me a task.
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> I THINK it's a metapackage issue.
<wxl> i'll give you some fodder
<tsimonq2> Because in order to get the Qt session, you need a binary package in Bionic.
<tsimonq2> For Cosmic, I've reworked that.
<wxl> wait huh. i think the Qt session is there in default Bionic.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> and it's broken because it calls /usr/bin/startlxqt which doesn't exist
<tsimonq2> And the reverse happened with "Lubuntu" in Cosmic. startlxde didn't exist.
<wxl> well, lxsession
<tsimonq2> yeah that
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i've got everything carved out of ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu. where do you want me to go from here? should i edit the changelog and push it and create a merge proposal?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please.
<wxl> dch -i, right?
<tsimonq2> dch -r
<wxl> you sure about that? not a new version number?
<tsimonq2> Well, first you need to do just "dch" to create the changelog entry. XD
<wxl> kk
<tsimonq2> ll
<wxl> but i thought dch -i did both
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> uh do i need to make the branch before pushing to it?
<wxl> i didn't think i did
<tsimonq2> No, you don;t.
<wxl> wth then
<tsimonq2> Share with the class
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.94.1]
<tsimonq2> wxl: Adam accepted lubuntu-meta. ^^^^
<tsimonq2> wxl: Just needs verification, and we can argue for waiving the aging period.
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> So, verify it. .)
<wxl> i got an upload of the slideshow finally
<tsimonq2> *;)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Link?
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> you don't want a merge proposal?
<tsimonq2> I want that
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> That's what I'm asking for. :P
<wxl> then shush it
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/delete-lubuntu/+merge/345637
<wxl> huh i thought we were unreleased until released
<wxl> shall i re-push
<wxl> ?
<tsimonq2> Well TECHNICALLY yeah. But I always finalize it so it's easy for them to upload.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, just make another commit.
<wxl> i forgot do i need to make a new mp?
<tsimonq2> no
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> l
<wxl> ok now let me know when lubuntu-meta is available and i'll test that for you
<tsimonq2> It is available.
<wxl> did i tell you about mk-sbuild and development releases? 
<tsimonq2> Let me guess: one of debootstrap or distro-info-data wasn't updated.
<tsimonq2> wxl: amirite?
<wxl> if not `ll /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts | grep gutsy`
<Unit193> tsimonq2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/1.0.97ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> Unit193: He's running Bionic.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I was thinking that perhaps the SRU for that didn't go through yet.
<tsimonq2> And, it didn't...
<tsimonq2> sigh
<Unit193> Clearly not.
<wxl> i don't think you're right about the cosmic seed, tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> i think it works fine (py3-lplib)
<wxl> and nothing good is showing up in proposed......
<tsimonq2> I'm about to fire off that lubuntu-artwork update.
<wxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gg4NXGpgW4
<wxl> that's what i got from proposed
<tsimonq2> Right, because lubuntu-default-settings isn't installable yet.
<wxl> hm?
<tsimonq2> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#lubuntu-default-settings
<tsimonq2> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<tsimonq2> RTFM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> ok well let me know when i can test this thing then :/
<tsimonq2> Soon.
<wxl> get me all hot and bothered for nothing
<tsimonq2> Love ya wxl. ;)
<wxl> uhhhhh huh
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Metapackage update running locally.
<tsimonq2> When it's done, I'll throw it at Cosmic.
<wxl> uh how do i snag source for a package again?
<wxl> nevermind
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to cosmic: https://git.io/vpdCv
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/cosmic 3ac401e Simon Quigley: Adjust the seed for the Lubuntu-specific package rework.
<lubot2> <coolpolygons> That was long
<lubot2> <coolpolygons> Heheheheh
<wxl> that's what happens when you're getting stuff done
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, I'm one of the admins. Not the only one though.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: k so with this default settings bug...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Someone needs to log in and see what the XDG variables are set to.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> That can tell us exactly what's wrong almost immediately.
<wxl> gimme a bit. i've got a long list right now
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Same here.
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf who else?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: Phab cleaned up.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, You are. Simon is too.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> All the FBs
<wxl> i'm done with facebook, @VikingRedwolf
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Same.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: here's `env | grep XDG` https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4X3hdbGxCT/
<wxl> uh
<wxl> well hold on
<wxl> that's using the openbox one
<wxl> the lxqt one is kind of unusable
<wxl> there's no panel or nothing
<lynorian> wxl control alt t work?
<lynorian> in lxqt?
<lynorian> or does alt f2 with runner not work
<lynorian> which you can then get a terminal up
<wxl> good call @lyn||orian 
<wxl> um
<wxl> you get the idea XD
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cgbyPXK2hq/
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, And I'm done with many things I can't attend. I warned you.
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf fine with me. could you by chance make an announcement that we're disabling the Facebook groups and then do so and I'll remove the website?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> There's no need for that. I can't take care of the website so far
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> And the FB groups can run themselves
<wxl> i'm not sure that's true since some of them are closed groups
<wxl> and SOMEONE needs to admin them
<wxl> inevitably, there's going to be issues
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'll look later. Thanks, love ya, kthxbai
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf am i missing something?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> No, that I know :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> It's just I'm busy in the middle of a forest with almost no internet
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Until I move to the civilisation (a normal city) my digital life is being affected (not that I complain)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, I'll check it out
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf i'm happy to help out. i just don't want to touch facebook anymore :( maybe i should post on the list to see if someone wants to play admin?
<wxl> lynorian: do i seem to remember you doing some XFS stuff?
<lubot2> Alien was added by: Alien
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Nice. I tend but to visit any social network anymore. They're useless to me. But I can keep an eye on the FB groups. Anyways I'll ensure you both are admins.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you do something between yesterday and today that makes falkon work where otherwise the system was trying to run qupzilla? if so, good job
<lynorian> wxl yes?
<lynorian> I do run xfs on stuff is there anything you are wondering about
<wxl> lynorian: can you look into this? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T13
<wxl> feel free to assign it to yourself if so
<lyn||orian> @vikingredwolf did you know that the first splash where it says try lubuntu still has the swallow and not the hummingbird?
<lyn||orian> wxl xfs does not appear to be an option on calamares
<lyn||orian> it does not fail it is that xfs is not an option in clamares in the GUI menu
<wxl> lyn||orian: i'm not surprised about that. we'll probably need to add all sorts of options (including encryption) to calamares *sigh*. what about bionic?
<lyn||orian> wxl for LXDE I will test soon
<wxl> thx
<lyn||orian> wxl ugh the daily fails right now or is that what floccuant was on about earlier
<wxl> lyn||orian: yeah, that's it. if you want in, set openbox as the wm (/usr/bin/openbox) and then you'll probably want to ctrl-alt-t to a terminal and run everything from there.
<lyn||orian> wxl I am getting it ot  install though on gpt disk
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @lyn||orian, Yup. Artwork must be fixed for the new theme. And logo.
<wxl> huh? i don't think that's a theme issue 
<lyn||orian> no I got a failure to install 
<lyn||orian> that is seperate for the theme issue
<wxl> a failure to install is interesting. 
<lyn||orian> bug 1771693
<ubot93> Bug 1771693 in calamares (Ubuntu) "clamares fails to install on a vm with gpt partition table and ext4" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771693
<wxl> that's uefi right lynorian ?
<lyn||orian> um no I don't think so
<lyn||orian> I can try again with uefi 
<lyn||orian> wxl no it is bios
<lyn||orian> wxl I have used gpt disks with bios installs before
<lyn||orian> I thought that was mainly if you were dual booting for windows
<wxl> i just did gpt/ext4 on a vm
<wxl> bios/gpt/ext4 to be clear
<lynorian> strange
<lynorian> wxl did you manual partition the disk
<lynorian> or entire disk?
<wxl> yup
<lynorian> ??? now I am confused
<wxl> can't gpt unless you manual partition because the defaults are all mbr/ext4
<lynorian> yeah
<wxl> just just fdisk'd to confirm it's gpt
<lynorian> wxl bionic with xfs seems to be working
<wxl> thank god something works! :)
<wxl> what vm did you use lynorian ? maybe try virtualbox if not
 * lyn||orian was using virt-manager like always
<lyn||orian> wait this might just be I did not test uefi vms enough
<wxl> well again i did not use uefi
<lyn||orian> yeah
<lyn||orian> it tried to install the signed version of grub
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do we really want to support the openbox session??? :/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1771696
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1771696 in Lubuntu Artwork "Openbox Apps menu causes error in obamenu" [Undecided, New]
<tsimonq2> wxl: We kinda have to.
<wxl> do we though?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, There's no way to remove it without a kitten sacrifice.
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> it would seem we could just remove the session file in default settings
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> The Openbox package provides that.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We don't.
<wxl> right but we could remove it....
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> So therefore to do that, we kill kittens by making anyone who just wants Openbox unable to use it.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> If you wanna do that, your name goes on it, not mine. XD
<wxl> i'm talking in lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> not in openbox
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> No, we don't provide an Openbox session file in Lubuntu's settings.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We can't remove it using our settings alone
<wxl> bah
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Although...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> There is one REALLY HACKY way to do it.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Split the session file into another binary package within openbox and make the default settings package conflict with it.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Then you'd need to provide a goofy virtual package and then have openbox depend on its session binary with the virtual package as an alternative.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Then, voila
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> SUPER HACKY tho
<wxl> fiiiiiiiiine
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Bbiab
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-17
<wxl> aw hell what is wrong with my gpg
<wxl> oh phew i was going to have a heart attack
<tsimonq2> wxl: About https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25 - so we're on the same page, you know why the answer is in SDDM, right?
<tsimonq2> When we find out how $DESKTOP_SESSION is set, that's exactly what we need to fix.
<tsimonq2>     QString Session::desktopSession() const
<tsimonq2>     {
<tsimonq2>         return fileName().replace(s_entryExtention, QString());
<tsimonq2>     }
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<tsimonq2> OH, duh, /usr/share/xsessions only has lxqt.desktop and openbox.desktop...
<tsimonq2> aaaand bingo
<tsimonq2> In my lubuntu-default-settings upload, xsessions is emptu.
<tsimonq2> *empty
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpbgx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 27bd7af Simon Quigley: Fix the installation of the xsession file (LP: #1771681).
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 tagged ubuntu/1.1 at ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpbgp
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpbav
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/ubuntu/cosmic 40a3ffe Simon Quigley: Sync from the archive.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/ubuntu/cosmic d281ee1 Simon Quigley: Add additional Conflicts/Replaces on the 18.04 artwork package.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 tagged ubuntu/1.0 at 40a3ffe: https://git.io/vpbaf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 tagged ubuntu/1.1 at ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpbaJ
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> OK, so debian-cd changes are made.
<wxl> man i got to get into the habit of using lubuntu-meta rather than ubuntu-seeds
<wxl> aw that sucks. you can't run two hypervisors at the same time? baaaaah
<wxl> aw darn. the latest image doesn't have lubuntu-default-settings 1.1 in it, @tsimonq2 :(
<wxl> !info lubuntu-default-settings cosmic
<ubot93> lubuntu-default-settings (source: lubuntu-default-settings): default settings for Lubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0 (cosmic), package size 12.09375 kB, installed size 109 kB
<wxl> wth
<wxl> is there some reason it's not published? it built fine and all.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It just migrated. Respin?
<wxl> that took stupid long. lemme log into the tracker
<wxl> spinnin
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Cool cool.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: You know what would be cool? The ability to pick a date in time and have an ISO spin up with the exact packages that were on that daily's ISO.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's technically possible.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We have manifests for every daily, and ubuntu-cdimage is open code...
<wxl> not sure i grok your meaning @tsimonq2 
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, What about it?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you say you want an iso to be spun up with the packages we have on an iso? XD
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> hah well yeah, kinda
 * tsimonq2 stretches.
<tsimonq2> wxl: How's that ISO looking?
<wxl> haven't looked yet
<tsimonq2> ughhh
<tsimonq2> STILL didn't pull in the right thing.
 * tsimonq2 does Yet Another Respin.
<wxl> wth
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31
<albinard> Hi - I'm looking for the proper sign-in for the 05/17 ISO of Lubuntu 18.10
<tsimonq2> albinard: It's not working right now.
<tsimonq2> But, just press Enter.
<albinard> Okay - should I wait for a subsequent daily?
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<tsimonq2> albinard: Should be done in a few.
<albinard> Okay - I'll try in a few days.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: default-settings is finally in our image
<tsimonq2> wxl: YAY.
<tsimonq2> wxl: It works. \o/
<wxl> niiiice
<tsimonq2> k so now my next thing...
<tsimonq2> Wallpaper.
<wxl> maybe we should make a special call for contributions since we're so busy making these lxqt changes
<tsimonq2> Maybe.
<wxl> it'd be nice to have some other help
<tsimonq2> Then do it. :)
<wxl> i need a personal assistant
<wxl> "here send this email i'm going to dictate"
<tsimonq2> SAME tho. :)
<wxl> just subbed ~lubuntu-packaging to lubuntu-* srcpkgs :/
<wxl> i don't know how we hadn't done that
<wxl> if there are any new lxqt-related packages that we need to add to, please do so
<tsimonq2> Roger.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 4 new commits to ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpAoR
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic b2b31f8 Simon Quigley: Move the contents of /etc/xdg/lubuntu/ to /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 8f702dd Simon Quigley: Ensure that the Lubuntu session uses our Openbox config.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 69de170 Simon Quigley: Update runtime dependencies.
<tsimonq2> Alright, so the wallpaper and the Openbox theme should be fixed on the next ISO rebuild.
<tsimonq2> I might manually prod it later if it migrates before I go to bed.
<tsimonq2> wxl: K, so now Phab only looks at LP.
<wxl> hm?
<tsimonq2> For Git repos.
<wxl> it was previously looking where/
<tsimonq2> GitHub.
<wxl> oh
<tsimonq2> Like I said, the long term plan is to make GitHub completely *read* *only*
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: Speaking of that, what do you think about https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31?
<wxl> i did comment
<wxl> at least that iw wasn't going to do it per se
<wxl> but in general i think it's good
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<wxl> we might be able to finagle kde into handling the first part
<tsimonq2> ubot93?
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> Mhhh.
<tsimonq2> I doubt it.
<tsimonq2> Weeeellllllllll...
<wxl> re: the second part i think we should ONLY do what you wrote. no tagging changes
<tsimonq2> Pawn it off on Rik? XD
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<wxl> otherwise it will get really freaking noisy
<tsimonq2> Right, lol.
<tsimonq2> Be back in a bit.
<wxl> i mean for THAT task though there are only two written items, i received 4 notifications
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> and if we had taken our time between doing some of those things, there are 7 events
<tsimonq2> True.
<tsimonq2> Anyway, bbiab.
<wxl> in general, too, i tend to leave a comment like "this is going to status x because of reason y" so the comment should convey all the meaning
<wxl> k
<wxl> oh @tsimonq2 now we have a "Lubuntu session," a "LXQT session" AND an "Openbox session?"
<wxl> what's the diff between the first two?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-18
<tsimonq2> wxl: LXQt is pure LXQt, none of our settings. Provided by lxqt-session. Lubuntu session is ours, provided by lubuntu-default-settings.
<tsimonq2> Also, hai, I'm back.
<wxl> bah dumb extra sessions
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1771696 solved
<ubot93> Bug 1771696 in openbox (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Openbox Apps menu causes error in obamenu" [Medium, In Progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771696
<wxl> oh wow thanks @tsimonq2 
<wxl> i didn't even really CARE about that bug XD
<wxl> i was gonna shoot it upstream. how does that work anyways? is there some sort of automated process to pull patches?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sooooo this is a Debian-specific script.
<tsimonq2> I'd say file a bug.
<tsimonq2> And I'll NMU it if there's no response within a week.
<tsimonq2> Wanna do that wxl, or should I?
<wxl> you can
<wxl> !info calamares-settings-ubuntu
<ubot93> Package calamares-settings-ubuntu does not exist in bionic
<wxl> !info calamares-settings-ubuntu cosmic
<wxl> oopsie
<ubot93> Package calamares-settings-ubuntu does not exist in cosmic
<wxl> !info calamares-settings-lubuntu cosmic
<ubot93> calamares-settings-lubuntu (source: calamares-settings-ubuntu): Lubuntu Calamares Settings and Branding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2 (cosmic), package size 1201.390625 kB, installed size 1642 kB
<wxl> that's what i thought
<tsimonq2> k
<wxl> re: the phab/irc integration, can you get our packageset automatically and just edit the lxde stuff out of the list? cuz you spelled that wrong
<tsimonq2> uhh wat?
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/usd-importer/+git/add-lubuntu/+merge/345799
<wxl> line 12
<tsimonq2> oh bah
<tsimonq2> sec
<tsimonq2> wxl: waaaait, no, these are source packages
<tsimonq2> NOT binary packages
<tsimonq2> calamares-settings-ubuntu is the source
<wxl> ummmmm
<wxl> shoot
<wxl> you win
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> love ya
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> wxl: lubuntu-default-settings (1.1 to 1.2)
<tsimonq2>     Maintainer: Lubuntu Developers
<tsimonq2>     Section: universe/x11
<tsimonq2>     0 days old
<tsimonq2>     autopkgtest for ubiquity: amd64: Test in progress, arm64: Test in progress, armhf: Test in progress, i386: Test in progress, ppc64el: Test in progress
<tsimonq2>     Not considered 
<tsimonq2> ubiquity shouldn't be tested
<tsimonq2> waaaaaaaaait
<tsimonq2> hold on
<lubot2> <Fabri_x> lubuntu does not save brightness settings nor are there options to configure docky self-hiding !!!! lubuntu 16 lts version
<tsimonq2> wxl: We missed one, Ubiquity somehow deps on default settings
<wxl> @Fabri_x this is not a channel for support
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Fabri_x, The dock self hiding *should* be there. Brightness settings you'd have to ask Xfce about.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But wxl is right.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hey, so what filesystems *does* Ubiquity support?
<lynorian> tsimonq2, ianwxl I know it allows creation of xfs ext4 btrfs I think fat for uefi I think ext3 althuogh I did only try that in a vm a few years ago
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Mind finding exactly what is?
<tsimonq2> That lubuntu-artwork upload which just migrated accidentally botches the Lubuntu Arc Openbox theme.
<tsimonq2> Fix uploaded, but there's gonna be a few hour difference between the fix being uploaded and it actually landing.
<tsimonq2> (Of course, I'm talking Cosmic here, but still.)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpAH8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/ubuntu/cosmic fe78515 Simon Quigley: Add back the Lubuntu Arc Openbox theme which was accidentally removed during the 1.0 upload.
<tsimonq2> Therefore, 20180518 should actually be pretty usable, assuming everything goes right.
<tsimonq2> A few errata bits: you can only do ext4 right now, "Automatically log in" doesn't work because Calamares messes up the SDDM config and boots straight into LXQt.
<tsimonq2> (Which asks for a Window Manager...)
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, all the default settings should be in place, including things like Plymouth.
<tsimonq2> In the works besides that is to make the startup menu say "Start Lubuntu" instead of "Try Lubuntu before installing" and "Install Lubuntu"; following that, we just need an executable on the desktop which starts Calamares. Shouldn't be too hard, and it's trivial right now to work around if you know what you're doing.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpAQL
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/ubuntu/cosmic ed9a851 Simon Quigley: Whoops, add the additional files from the previous upload to the install file.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/ubuntu/cosmic 709d121 Simon Quigley: BAD DEBIAN/FILES!
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> 4 of my 4 home devices upgraded to Lubuntu 18.04. ❤️
<lubot2> * VikingRedwolf licks @Wolfenprey
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x403) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3997.webp
<lubot2> Mangesh Ghatol was added by: Mangesh Ghatol
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 I think we need to prioritize the installation executable on the desktop
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 in other news I found phab has an email interface for tasks. Assuming we don't have inbound mail set up for it do (or does teward?) have a preferred MTA?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m], ACK on the icon
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] vikingredwolf pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vpxwj
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master 2ff67e8 Marcin Mikołajczak: fix typo...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master d71ddeb Redwolf: Merge pull request #1 from m4sk1n/patch-1...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf DEVELOPER!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<wxl> speaking of developers i'll be seeing Marcin soon :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Oh? :)
<wxl> why matrix why
<wxl> anyways Google Code In Grand Prize Trip is first week of June
<lubot2> Jordan Santos was added by: Jordan Santos
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, NICE
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Take pics to put in the newsletter. :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Jordan Santos, Welcome!
<lubot2> <Jordan Santos> Thanks!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m], K so about the Phab email interface...
<lubot2> Right now I just have an email alias pointed to some address at tsimonq2.net that doesn't do anything with incoming email and only has Phab send mail.
<lubot2> We could use that, or find another way. Dunno, I'll hunt down teward. :)
<wxl> here's the email commands. at the top is the link to configuring inbound. let me know if you need anything else from me. i'll make a task later to collect info about it. https://secure.phabricator.com/applications/mailcommands/PhabricatorManiphestApplication/task/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^^
<tsimonq2> k
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Pawning this one off on you. :P
<wxl> i'll probably end up kicking it back, though because i don't have access to your vps :/
<wxl> or rather i do
<wxl> but i don't own it :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, It's not a thing on my VPS.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I just have teward manage that for me. ;)
<teward> I WAS PINGED
<teward> by tsimonq2, why hast thou summoned me.
<wxl> tl;dr we'd like to set up an incoming MTA for Phabricator, teward
<wxl> this way we can interact with tasks (and some other apps) by email
<wxl> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/configuring_inbound_email/
<teward> permit me to first point you at the "Local MTA: Strongly Discouraged" row there
<wxl> that's because apparently Phabricator is severely terrified of Sendmail
<teward> operating on the assumption that phabricator is a PITA to set up and such, probably why they discourage.
<teward> well Sendmail can go die in a fire
<wxl> Right, and so using otherwise will just mean reading between the lines
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Phab was easy to set up :P
<teward> Mail on the other hand is chaos
<wxl> looks like they set an alias phabricator -> | /path/to/mail_handler.php
<wxl> which should be fairly trivial
<teward> ah, that sounds like any of a dozen Go apps I've set up
<wxl> and then adding to the virtual user database
<wxl> i had sort of suggested to Simon to ping you about it since you're sort of his sysadmin and may have an MTA of choice
<teward> yeah that looks like it's doable.  would need some testing, but could probably be done.
<wxl> there are SOME people out there that like Sendmail
<teward> wxl: the most common choices are postfix and sendmail, both are in the repos, I prefer Postfix by far
 * wxl points at genii commenting on another channel
<teward> in fact except for my thomas-ward.us domain, I run postfix MTA with Dovecot IMAP for a bunch of my domains
<teward> ... all flowing throug a mail gateway first obviously for antispam as simon knows
<wxl> yeah i usually do postfix/dovecot too
<wxl> but honestly i freaking hate mail
<teward> in this case it looks like all you'll need is Postfix handing off to the PHP backend
<wxl> it's just too much to keep up on
<wxl> correct
<teward> ... and probably procmail for the rest of traffic
<teward> but yeah.
<teward> Postfix is my recommendation
<teward> ... with some overhauling for security (strong TLS enforcement, require TLS, disallow nonexistent-FQDNs, etc.)
<wxl> um
<wxl> the other thing that's needed is Mailparse (also mentioned in there)
<wxl> that's not a requirement for the MTA so much as it is for the Phabricator mail handler
<teward> right
<teward> the MTA is the trickier part
<wxl> assumedly
<wxl> php CAN suck sometimes
<teward> installing the required PHP / Pear libs is fairly easy
<wxl> ^^ understatement of the year
<teward> compared to MTA and properly secure email, PHP lib installation is mostly painless
<wxl> fair enough
<wxl> especially given proper authentication, spam handling, secure connections, etc.
<teward> running your own MTA is a combination of self-torture, masochistic self-punishment, and pain comparatively.
<teward> wxl: indeed.
<wxl> for me i discovered sysadmining mail to just be a rabbit hole. there was always one more thing to learn. ALWAYS.
<teward> though you can just black-hole all other mail and let it just drop into nonexistence to protect against that evil.
<teward> indeed.
<teward> but learning the basics has helped me to repair mail at the workplace, and set up simon's mail for him to work better
<wxl> yep
<teward> (I mentioned my thomas-ward.us domain earlier... that's currently running on an Office 365 instance, don't kill me but it was available with my Office Pro sub that I have just for myself for certain things that can't work with *nix)
<wxl> i can get in there and fix stuff but i do NOT want to set stuff up and i do NOT want to keep up with the standards
<teward> wxl: so then technically, you're looking for someone willing to help with the setup, the configuration, standards, etc.
<wxl> problem with ms mail: safelinks
<teward> and take that pain off of your plate.
<wxl> right, teward, which is to say i don't want to do mail XD
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> That's exactly why I have teward do mail. It's the one thing that I won't touch with a ten foot pole. XD
<wxl> it's also relatively unrewarding. there's always someone complaining about it. at least if you're tracking security stuff you are making things better
<teward> tsimonq2: speaking of which this evening I'm going to drop your mail onto the other mail appliance, so I can actually *see* what mail i'm not receiving xD
<teward> in other news, my mail gateway just hit 60k thanks to your mail :p
<teward> wxl: indeed.  the problem with tracking security is you can make the system *too* secure
<teward> a combination of regular updates and intermediary mail filtering helps a little too to cut back on spam
<teward> but that's a different set of circumstances.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @teward, 30k jump in the past few weeks?
<wxl> teward: you mean you turn it off? XD
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> (I get a LOT of mail)
<teward> tsimonq2: upload notifications
<teward> tsimonq2: you're also subbed to every bug lol
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ahh. Yes.
<teward> wxl: actually i have all mail hit an intermediate box BEFORE it lands at the backends.
<teward> that handles all the spam filtering, etc.
<teward> brb, i need water.
 * wxl watches teward go get coffee instead
<teward> actually, no i did get water
<teward> needed some hot water for my lemon ginger tea ;)
<wxl> hahahah yeah right
<wxl> wait a minute. who are you and what did you do to teward?
<teward> lol
<teward> wxl: i already had four cups of coffee
<teward> hence why i'm not having more
<teward> anyways, back to the mail thing, yeah it can be done, but it has to be done on the same box that Phab is running on, it seems.  Doable, though I'd use Postfix, and I can probably get things up fairly quickly depending where this server 'sits'
<teward> the TLS part will be tricky though - needs a proper cert
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: I don't have hesitations about giving teward SSH access to JFDI. Agreed?
<wxl> obviously he should have it
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: So then you do it. :)
<teward> tsimonq2: does Phab sit on an EC2 or on an actual server
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @teward, DO droplet
<wxl> baaaaah it was your idea
<teward> are you using DO's 'cloud firewall' to restrict inbound traffic or is it just allowing all traffic from the outside to get to the droplet, and then lets the local firewall take over
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @teward, Stock config.
<wxl> tsimonq2: should i just add his key to lubuntu@?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah
<wxl> teward: your key on lp ok to use?
<teward> wxl: yes, but not the package-builder one that's listed there
<teward> that one's so I can let my Bionic ppa builder upload some packages :p
<teward> okay so stock config is no firewall then on the droplet.  Good, I won't have to get angry at DO today :P
<wxl> teward: should have access now
<teward> yep, i'm in.  does phab have an SSL cert or no?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It does.
<wxl> yeah 
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> certbot something or other.
<wxl> i decided against doing wildcards, though
<wxl> it's kind of a pita
<wxl> especially maintaining it over the long term
<wxl> (with let's encrypt)
<teward> hmm
<teward> OK yeah we should have everything we need, I'll need to yank out sendmail though
<teward> which means emails from phab will probably asplode a bit
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Alright.
<teward> i won't touch that at the moment, though, i'll work on this once I get home since my work day is over in about an hour, and I don't want to leave this 'alone' with broken mail
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Rog
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: OOH, we can do subtasks and mark tasks as duplicates!!!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> K so wxl that task has everything we discussed briefly earlier (T32)
<teward> tsimonq2: wxl: do either of you need to give a note out about phabricator emails going away briefly?  before I start working on it later this evening, that is.
<teward> note out to others*
<teward> because while I configure postfix, outgoing mail messages will probably barf
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Nope, just say something here and I'll pin it in Telegram.
<teward> ack
<wxl> holy heck those subtasks are great
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ikr
<wxl> good job team! our hard work on lxqt is paying off https://news.softpedia.com/news/hands-on-with-first-lubuntu-18-10-build-featuring-the-lxqt-desktop-by-default-521200.shtml
<teward> wxl: tsimonq2: where's DNS for this sit?
<teward> cloudflare?  DO?  The depths of /dev/null?
<wxl> teward: outside my pay grade and he's away for a while
<wxl> oh wait
<teward> ok
<wxl> not true
<wxl> duh
<wxl> hahahahah
<teward> lol
<wxl> DNS for lubuntu.me is Canonical
<teward> ah
<teward> well
<teward> we have a small...ish issue then
<wxl> i can probably get that resolved quick like
<teward> wxl: does phab send @lubuntu.me messages
<teward> or @phab.lubuntu.me
<wxl> the latter i believe 1s
<teward> i ask because @lubuntu.me goes to Canonical's mail
<wxl> nope it's the former
<wxl> phab@lubuntu.me
<teward> ok...
<teward> wxl: this can't be set up then
<teward> not if Canonical handles @lubuntu.me through their MX
<teward> which they currently do:
<teward> dig @8.8.8.8 MX lubuntu.me.
<teward> lubuntu.me.		599	IN	MX	10 mx.canonical.com.
<wxl> seems that it goes through gandi
<wxl> wth
<wxl> phab@ is probably just an alias
<teward> I may need to have a seat with canonical-sysadmin to better determine what's going on
<teward> and to determine where phab@ *actually* delivers
<teward> but if the mail doesn't end up back at the phab.lubuntu.me box, then deploying MTA for incoming Phab mail is impossible.
<wxl> Received: from localhost.localdomain (unknown [104.236.87.61])
<wxl>     (Authenticated sender: lubuntu@tsimonq2.net)
<wxl>     by relay1-d.mail.gandi.net (Postfix)
<teward> wxl: is that the only received header?
<wxl> no
<teward> can you share with me the whole received header chain, privately if you don't want it all publicly
<wxl> couple gandi hops then it hits me
<wxl> teward: you've got mail
<teward> yeah your mail there is originating from the mail server itself
<teward> the inverse chain is what I need to understand - email@domain.tld -> phab@lubuntu.me -> ?
<teward> i might have to ask canonical-sysadmin
<wxl> oh yeah that i don't know
<teward> i'll ask canonical-sysadmin (you or Simon might have to verify you asked for my assist if they won't answer me directly)
<wxl> will do
<wxl> at the ready
<teward> wxl: tsimonq2: I've made a couple inquiries to Canonical SA for some prerequisite checks before we can deploy.  If they can do what we need, then we can proceed with configuration of the Phabricator receiving MTA.  If their mail system can't be configured as such for proper relaying of phab@ mail to the Phabricator box, then we won't be able to set up phabricator mail as was requested
<wxl> k stay in touch teward
<teward> will do.
<lubot2> Bobcher Bob was added by: Bobcher Bob
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> @Bobcher Bob, Welcome!
<lubot2> <Bobcher Bob> Hi
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-19
<lubot2> antonsmartphone was added by: antonsmartphone
<lubot2> <antonsmartphone> Good afternoon. I am the channel Creator on Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch. On the channel I publish app updates, interesting facts and other information about UT. Subscribe please!
<lubot2> @ubuntu01
<lubot2> <Benson Koka> Hi
<lubot2> <Bobcher Bob> Here all speack english?
<wxl> m4sk1n and @VikingRedwolf it looks like you have a potential new member of the lubuntu-global team if you want to check in with them
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 deleted HEAD at 2cb5614: https://git.io/vphYY
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 deleted leafpad-changes at 3cffa1d: https://git.io/vAqKy
<tsimonq2> lyn||orian: In Phab, could you please add the email address you use with GitHub?
<tsimonq2> That way, we can track commits.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito created HEAD from master (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vNj7h
<lubot2> Randy Robinson was added by: Randy Robinson
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> Thank you
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> I have a question about making changes to lubuntu, but I'd like to make changes to my desktop first.  How do I get started?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> This really isn't a support channel, but if you could clarify, I can try to help. :)
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> I'm looking to make changes to lubuntu, maybe submit code.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ohh.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> OK.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Which version are you running?
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> 16.04 lts
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> What changes would you like to make?
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> Changes to the trashcan and I would like to add a couple of buttons to the panel. (Administration)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Have you checked if these changes have already been implemented in 18.04 LTS?
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> not yet, I only work with longterm support.
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> wait, 18.04 lts?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yeah, 18.04 LTS.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Our latest release.
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> @Randy Robinson, Then you will love 18.04
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> okay, I'm looking into it.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me :)
<lubot2> <Randy Robinson> Is there any other information you can share about developing apps for Lubuntu?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Not much.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-20
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LXQtOfficial
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Great! Following!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, ok
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, I fail when trying to add github
<lyn||orian> it is the same email address
<tsimonq2> Oh, hm.
<lyn||orian> username is different is problem maybe?
<tsimonq2> Dunno, you're trying to add your email to Phab right?
<lyn||orian> I created with email with user name and password with the email I use for github
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T31: Better IRC integration] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31#704
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> It works!
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^^
<lyn||orian> thanks tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> lyn||orian: Did you link it to your existing account?
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, the github link is broken
<tsimonq2> Ah shoot.
<tsimonq2> We have a task for that...
<lyn||orian> yep
<lubot2> <Markus Müller> TAfter Lubuntu Installation from the official disk image, the settings for the light gtk greeter did not work. Solution: edit The .desktop file and write The correct UTF8 BOM.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Markus Müller, 18.04?
<lubot2> <Markus Müller> Yes.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Can you please give more specifics on what exactly you edited?
<lubot2> <Markus Müller> Sure, start mousepad, in menu Document select Write UTF BOM to file, save file. That‘s all.
<lubot2> <Markus Müller> I hope I memorized it correct.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ohh, so the encoding was off?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> What was wrong in the first place?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: "About" menu ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) 
<tsimonq2> Ah, that's a bug.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: apport-kde -> apport-qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Make it easier for people to contribute translations] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#720
<tsimonq2> Ahh, all better.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T28: Deal with having LP bugs updated for git fixes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T28#721
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T37: Figure out a good solution for backing up Phab] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37#726
<lubot2> benjamim was added by: benjamim
<wxl> hey @benjamin. welcome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: "About" menu ] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#727
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: The full task title string prolly needs a strip so that extra text isn't on the end. Quick fix, want to JFDI?
<wxl> huh where?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: "About" menu ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#729
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> In the lugito source code.
<wxl> give me an example
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: Look at the notice ^
<wxl> you mean the space?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<wxl> oh i don't care enough about that XD
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Alright, fiiiine XD
<wxl> also that's not a code failure
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Otherwise, how'd I do?
<wxl> that's a whoever-made-the-title failure
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, It's a bug, not a failure.
<wxl> if anything, it's a phab issue
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yeah, it really should strip the space.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Done, manually.
<wxl> so what's the plan to get 0.13 stuff in cosmic?
<wxl> if that's a Big Thing™ maybe make a task for it
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Not sure. There's no release date yet afaict.
<wxl> OH :/
<wxl> the way agaida talked about it suggested otherwise
<wxl> we should make a task, though, and watch it close. that'd be nice to get done for cosmic
<wxl> btw you should blog about (get it on planet ubuntu) what you did with phabricator
<wxl> and maybe phabricator in general
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll put it in the newsletter. ;)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> And yeah no, there's about a week's difference between him tagging and him actually releasing.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> BY THE WAY wxl
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @LXQtOfficial on Twitter is now a thing
<wxl> watch this
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1772214/comments/5
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1772214 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm-qt segfaults after some tricks (Lubuntu Next 18.04 and dailybuild of 19.05.2018)" [High, Triaged]
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Now but here's the thing
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'm on the fence about this
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Should we expect 18.04 users?
<wxl> i wouldn't say so, no
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Because some people still just use the packages from Universe.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Sooo
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Dunno
<wxl> so we should pull those patches in probably
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Righto
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'm thinking we should package the release as soon as tagged, ahead of agaida.
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> that's your call
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Alright
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#731
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#742
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#743
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#744
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Package LXQt 0.13.0] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T38#745
<tsimonq2> wxl: email> <3 thanks!
<wxl> np
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#746
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T39: Move all LXQt packaging repos to hosted Phabricator repos] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T39#758
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T39: Move all LXQt packaging repos to hosted Phabricator repos] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T39#759
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Package LXQt 0.13.0] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T39: Move all LXQt packaging repos to hosted Phabricator repos] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T39#761
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-13
<guiverc> wxl, tsimonq2 or anyone with a untrained-monkey level task coming up; let me know..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9da0aee71723: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9da0aee71723
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfdb913dda8d8: Move configuring notifications to Customizing section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfdb913dda8d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ec8e1658223: Remove redundant Configure Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ec8e1658223
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa55dd4dee15d: Add Quassel multiline editing in prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa55dd4dee15d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb1b0000e0b2e: Add tab complete to Quassel prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb1b0000e0b2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d3111f1e1ff: Spellcheck 2.0] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d3111f1e1ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e94275921d3: spellcheck 2.0 on trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e94275921d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb828e71b9c1: Spellcheck 2.0 qtransmission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb828e71b9c1
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1714
<ubot93> Issue 1714 in lxqt/lxqt "Desktop settings does not rotate wallpapers correctly" [Open]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb0c54c7d6f8: Spellcheck 2.0 firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb0c54c7d6f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03f94966d46a: Spellcheck localc 2.0] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03f94966d46a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac32b18558d1: spellcheck loimpress 2.0] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac32b18558d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b1b83efed41: Spellcheck lomath 2.0] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b1b83efed41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8c807b0ca726: spellcheck lowriter 2.0] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8c807b0ca726
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa82de4e4c346: spellcheck 2.0 qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa82de4e4c346
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL977a38facdea: Spellcheck screenshot 2.0] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL977a38facdea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4207dc93d3fe: Spellcheck 2.0 Skanlite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4207dc93d3fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb8369aea2e50: Spellcheck 2.0 Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb8369aea2e50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeab3076eadab: Spellcheck 2.0 pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeab3076eadab
<wxl> as it turns out lxsudo is a symlink to lxqt-sudo. how confusing.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what about it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm writing code to fix it.,
<wxl> ic
<wxl> might want to mention that XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not ready yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have a local POC.
<wxl> still
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wanna surprise agaida XD
<lubot> <teward001> code or lies, @tsimonq2
<wxl> just a little "i'm working on it"
<lubot> <teward001> need to see the code or it's all lies 😛
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [need to see the code or it's all lies 😛], Discourse or STFU
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> money or gdiaf
<lubot> <teward001> *yawns* Discourse is a PITA by the way
<wxl> when you're done you can fix perhaps more egregious issues https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1827501
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1827501 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout different changes during installation set-up and boot for de-encrypting unencrypting hard drive" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 which is more important? Phab mail or Discourse
<lubot> <teward001> both require DNS changes I think :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 which is more important? Phab mail or Discourse], Discourse
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbef8946056ad: Spellcheck 2.0 htop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbef8946056ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5837fce7285b: Add version to startup-disk-creator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5837fce7285b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL53cee6298ce9: Spellcheck 2.0 nm-tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL53cee6298ce9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0769529f6fb2: Spellcheck 2.0 qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0769529f6fb2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ae80c795523: Spellcheck 2.0 kde partitionmanager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ae80c795523
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44d9eae7ca1a: Spellcheck 2.0 sddm_configuration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44d9eae7ca1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL00c9658bb997: spellcheck 2.0 appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL00c9658bb997
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4cb5c0282fa: Spellcheck 2.0 file_associations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4cb5c0282fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2882df40ddb6: Spellcheck 2.0 monitor_settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2882df40ddb6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e745135d60c: spellcheck 2.0 openbox settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e745135d60c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a51f78fbfa5: spellcheck 2.0 users_and_groups] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a51f78fbfa5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] miker256 (Mike Royal) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#1138
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T27: Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure] miker256 (Mike Royal) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27#1140
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc4f903ff20c5: spellcheck 2.0 Printers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc4f903ff20c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T76: need new looks] miker256 (Mike Royal) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76#1142
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf959932a4688: Capitlize PPA] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf959932a4688
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd59e9051d060: spellcheck 2.0 lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd59e9051d060
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL218d61ffab2b: spellcheck 2.0 lxqt-runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL218d61ffab2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2df7b8a6610: Spellcheck 2.0 window management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2df7b8a6610
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab61c1f4e843: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab61c1f4e843
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL94cb836aa400: Add save before closing to libreoffice] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL94cb836aa400
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-14
<lubot> Androidvsapple was added by: Androidvsapple
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T68: provide a solution for installing third-party/proprietary drivers] miker256 (Mike Royal) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68#1144
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm having problems with falkon, where should I submit the bug? @acheronuk it won't start
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [I'm having problems with falkon, where should I submit the bug? @acheronuk it wo …], Falkon from where?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> falkon in lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $ falkon  … Received signal 11 SEGV_MAPERR 3001000030e4 … #0 0x7f0b50f7158e <unknown> … #1 0x7f0b50f6e743 <unknown> … #2 0x7f0b50f71505 <unknown> … #3 0x7f0b55c0cf60 <unknown> … #4 0x7f0b4da75c88 icu_63::UnicodeSet::add() … #5 0x7f0b51531ef7 <unknown> … #6 0x7f0b51531f8d <unknown> … #7 0x7f0b51531fdf <unknown> … #8 0x7f0b5165ccdf <u
<lubot> nknown> … #9 0x7f0b5165cebe <unknown> … #10 0x7f0b5165d7fc <unknown> … #11 0x7f0b5165d8a1 <unknown> … #12 0x7f0b4f3ac0ab <unknown> … #13 0x7f0b5165fc95 <unknown> … #14 0x7f0b4f35888a <unknown> … #15 0x7f0b50ea3582 <unknown> … #16 0x7f0b4f3c4eac <unknown> … #17 0x7f0b4f3c61c4 <unknown> … #18 0x7f0b4f38d349 QtWebEngineCore::ProfileAdapter::createDefa
<lubot> ultProfileAdapter() … #19 0x7f0b55badfb5 QWebEngineProfile::defaultProfile() … #20 0x7f0b56c36965 MainApplication::MainApplication() … #21 0x55b8bedd18c9 <unknown> … #22 0x7f0b55befb6b __libc_start_main … #23 0x55b8bedd1bfa _start …   r8: 000055b8c1074760  r9: 0000000000000000 r10: 0000000000000000 r11: 0000000000000002 …  r12: 000055b8c10adb40 r13
<lubot> : 000055b8c10e18f0 r14: 00007ffe9e1b47b8 r15: 00007ffe9e1b4e70 …   di: 0000300100003000  si: 000000000000fdd0  bp: 00007ffe9e1b4820  bx: 000055b8c10e1990 …   dx: 000000000000fdf0  ax: 000000000000003b  cx: 000000000000003b  sp: 00007ffe9e1b4770 …   ip: 00007f0b4da75c88 efl: 0000000000010206 cgf: 002b000000000033 erf: 0000000000000004 …  trp: 000000
<lubot> 000000000e msk: 0000000000000000 cr2: 00003001000030e4 … [end of stack trace] … Calling _exit(1). Core file will not be generated.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> whoops, sorry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how did I pastebinit a command output?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [falkon in lubuntu], I mean from the archive? If so, what release? Or from a PPA?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> falkon/eoan,now 3.1.0-0ubuntu1 amd64
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it happens to me in 2 different installations
<lubot> <acheronuk> I'll try to look in a bit
<apt-ghetto> @HMollerCl `COMMAND | pastebinit`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't work for e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did "falkon | pastebinit"
<apt-ghetto> Try `falkon > falk.out` and look, if it is empty
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ">" to send the output to a file didn't work either
<apt-ghetto> If it is empty, then I guess, you have to redirect also the STDERR
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how did I do that?
<apt-ghetto> With `falkon > falk.out` you are redirecting STDOUT into a file, and I suppose it is empty
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but how I redirect STDERR?
<apt-ghetto> With `falkon 2&> falk.out` you redirect STDOUT and STDERR into the same file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks! that worked
<lubot> <acheronuk> when did it start crashing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after I changed my soruces to eoan
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in some upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I first notice it in one machine at sunday.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> today I notice it in this one.
<lubot> <acheronuk> will have to try a build from tip of the 3.1 brack to see if that crashes. if it does not, then bisect back
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa3421c481646: Add next and previous tab in history] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa3421c481646
<genii> Skittles1
<lynorian> genii: I hope that is not your password if so change it
<genii> lynorian: It's for a Windows laptop here I just fixed for a friend, had the wrong keyboard in my lap
<teward> lol
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63d9327aee14: Reword pcmanfm-qt search heading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63d9327aee14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf004f627e48e: Style list of file types] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf004f627e48e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45f2a0ea4c5c: Add file search changing size units] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45f2a0ea4c5c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89e8b90c58b9: Add tab for file contents to file search] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89e8b90c58b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64055f7ac608: Add right click open with on pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64055f7ac608
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9817c5fb61b5: Style Bookmarks menu properly] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9817c5fb61b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c4ba907d521: Add how to rename a bookmark] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c4ba907d521
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f985246f815: Add note on rename bookmarks not changing the file name] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f985246f815
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d09b575e074: Add removing bookmark via right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d09b575e074
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5cb9fc56e608: Add open bookmark in new tab or open in new window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5cb9fc56e608
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL008590091c1d: Add pcmanfm-qt reordering bookmarks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL008590091c1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03256e0606ce: Add pcmanfm-qt reorder bookmarks from edit bookmarks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03256e0606ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba43d6f07c5a: Add edit bookmarks screenshot pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba43d6f07c5a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd16fd880df79: Add pcmanfm-qt execute_file screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd16fd880df79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL851d2f18b84e: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL851d2f18b84e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4d53dd8b5a1: Word how to save way better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4d53dd8b5a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f29e9419e0c: Add save as to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f29e9419e0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3cc57b2bebbd: Add featherpad last active tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3cc57b2bebbd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeff03b29658d: Add note to select text before making it upper or lowercase] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeff03b29658d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd27395911a47: Add Featherpad sorting lines] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd27395911a47
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-15
<lubot> <N0um3n0> hi @acheronuk We are having  a problem with Falkon in Eoan. when you run it it does not open and if you do it from the command line, it gives an error.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> (Photo, 946x607) https://i.imgur.com/l0eEtE1.jpg
<lubot> <acheronuk> @N0um3n0 [hi @acheronuk We are having  a problem with Falkon in Eoan. when you run it it d …], We know. Looks like qtwebengine barfing, but need to do some investigating. I have it on a list of things to do, but Lubuntu or Kubuntu do not use it as the default browser, so it is queued behind some other things
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @acheronuk [We know. Looks like qtwebengine barfing, but need to do some investigating. I ha …], ok thanks
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 can you get eoan builds going here? https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/falkon-daily
<lubot> <acheronuk> if git master builds don't crash, that would be one useful data point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [@tsimonq2 can you get eoan builds going here? https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev …], .
<lubot> <acheronuk> ty
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL755c44f64cdb: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL755c44f64cdb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL401b5f1a45e2: Move screenshot near to text that describes it] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL401b5f1a45e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL964096d85165: Style window management context menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL964096d85165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad537f7238f3: Start editing desktop entries] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad537f7238f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd5d700bb84b: Add how to launch with an option] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd5d700bb84b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL295b150f67e6: Add right click open with to edit desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL295b150f67e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84800ae449d3: Add changing name of a webbrowser] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84800ae449d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba1b439bb69e: Add changing icon of a desktop icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba1b439bb69e
<wxl> @acheronuk is there a bug for that falkon issue?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL087cd0249ede: Add keep search around on lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL087cd0249ede
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8577a98aa0df: Add lxqt-panel main menu screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8577a98aa0df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd962f85beec8: Add desktop switcher settings screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd962f85beec8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd23919d3c693: Add task manager config screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd23919d3c693
<lubot> <acheronuk> wxl: not at the moment. 1st I wanted to (a) check to see if any upstream commits already have it fixed, and if not, (b) get a more complete webengine stack trace
<wxl> @acheronuk okie dokie. keep me updated. there's still a part of me that would like to include falkon as our default.
<lubot> <acheronuk> ack. at the moment I don't know if it is falkon or our webengine build that is bugged
<lubot> <teward001> (or both)
<lubot> <teward001> (just saying)
<lubot> <acheronuk> both is quite possible
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL353c6ea34a7c: Add screenshot for customizing clock] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL353c6ea34a7c
<lubot> <teward001> FYI to all: Thanks to @tsimonq2 and wxl both asking me to deploy Discourse on the server...
<lubot> <teward001> most of the infra is down for right now
<lubot> <teward001> because Docker is a pain in the BUTTOCKS
<wxl> hey users asked for it first
<wxl> also @tsimonq2 
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <teward001> OK so MOST of the infra should be back up
<lubot> <teward001> I have to do some cert stuff
<lubot> <teward001> for everyone wondering why Phab and stuff died, again, blame @wxl and @tsimonq2.
<wxl> ..and users
<lubot> <teward001> but mostly Simon and Walter
<wxl> no
<wxl> i could give a hoot less about it, except that i care about what users might like
<wxl> give me a mailing list and i'm a happy camper
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: yeaaah, well, getting it to work as a *mailing* list is going to be harder
<lubot> <teward001> 😛
<lubot> <teward001> because SMTP + DNS + Bull#$#@
<wxl> !language | @teward001
<ubot93> @teward001: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-16
<wxl> ok we seem to have a discourse. go test it out https://discourse.lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> ok we seem to have a discourse. go test it out https://discourse.lubuntu.m …], FYI if your registration email doesn't get delivered, assume that it went to Spam and check that box for the reg.  Whitelist noreply@discourse.lubuntu.me in the interim as well.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Lubuntu now has a Discourse instance, go check it out! … https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/discourse-now-operational/19
<guiverc2> tsimonq2, fyi: I get a "Sorry, you don't have access to that topic!" error on that url  (discourse.lubuntu.me)
<lubot> <teward001> that's because that's a secret topic :P
<lubot> <teward001> staff only
<lubot> <teward001> and Simon shouldn't be sharing that link.
<lubot> <teward001> I was going to let Simon handle making a public announcement topic.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> there I adjusted it and now it's a publicly pinned item.
<lubot> <teward001> @guiverc2 can you get to it now?
<guiverc2> teward001,  yep.  all good.
<lubot> <teward001> cool cool.
<lubot> <acheronuk> git master falkon build in eoan = crash … downgrading to the disco build in eoan = crash
<lubot> <acheronuk> now looking at maybe icu
<lubot> <acheronuk> going to do a QtWebEngine test rebuild against new ICU. this may take some time..........
<lubot> <acheronuk> qtwebengine rebuild against new ICU fixes falkon startup crash. will upload
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [qtwebengine rebuild against new ICU fixes falkon startup crash. will upload], Good!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Please get bug 1812594 on your radar. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb3cfd5cd402: Add widget add screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb3cfd5cd402
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64f9d62f435e: Style removable media] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64f9d62f435e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7296d98210fa: Hyphenate middle click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7296d98210fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99bbd4f6a83f: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99bbd4f6a83f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a464c159ffd: Clarify selecting grouped windows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a464c159ffd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c4d56041806: Style bottom bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c4d56041806
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf9aaf73f9f7: Fix Save Package Download List menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf9aaf73f9f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc2a1796b1c2: Add by origin filter to lubuntu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc2a1796b1c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL013a7fa6cfa3: Add status bar to muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL013a7fa6cfa3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4986d9944006: Add architexture pictures] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4986d9944006
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb91973b77132: Add muon history search and filter to specific operations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb91973b77132
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL622ff5bbca36: Add muon history of date under history] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL622ff5bbca36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6616068ba647: Add muon history collapse and uncollapse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6616068ba647
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL38dd47006762: Add muon history screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL38dd47006762
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL48e86b3e3b73: Actually add the screenshot to the manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL48e86b3e3b73
<wxl[m]> @teward001 can we get a redirect of forum to discourse.l.m?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just in case I lose connection. I've been trying to port redshift gtk but have been stuck in terms of how to port a gtk object to a qt object. Also how do I upload code to an existing phab task
<wxl> @SamuelBanya did you ask @HMollerCl about the objects? also you don't upload code to a task. you upload to a repository. the repository has to exist first. you can have simon make one for you, or just use github and we'll worry about all that later.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: yes once I am home - on route to pick up replacement glasses right now and public transit is S L O W
<wxl> @teward001 buy a bike 
<lubot> <teward001> also I could probably make the repos but you might want to just let Simon do it
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl that's even slower.  on the light rail right now :)
<wxl> @teward001 ok, buy a folding bike :)
<wxl> so simon's not going to be here
<wxl> i have almost nothing to say except that i worked with teward to set up the discourse a bit
<wxl> and i contributed a bit to some upstream discussion about exif-based wallpaper rotation
<wxl> that's it for me
<wxl> feel free to go at your leisure :)
<wxl> hm maybe i should make the official announcement
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting!
<kc2bez> I'm not in that list^ but I have my telegram notifications on anyway. 
<kc2bez> Crazy times here too. 
<wxl> okie dokie
<lynorian> \o
<kc2bez> Not much other than I tested discourse XD
<wxl> !no standup-#lubuntu-devel is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting!
<lynorian> I am the first one that is here
<lynorian> I did lots of work on the manual I did another round of spellcheck on the whole manual
<lynorian> more work on pcmanfm-qt bookmarks
<lynorian> a lot of work on pcmanfm-qt file search
<lynorian> I added how to change the cursor size
<lynorian> more things on quassel prefrences
<lynorian> reworked some minor things on lxqt-panel
<lynorian> added a lot of secondary screenshots for configuring the panel
<lynorian> and screenshots for file search bookmarks 
<lynorian> I somehow did not have right click to open with in pcmanfm-qt which is now fixed
<lynorian> a screenshot for the pcmanfm-qt execute dialog
<lynorian> sorting text in featherpad
<lynorian> starting how to edit desktop entries
<kc2bez> Wow, cool!
<lynorian> and just today I worked on all the cool things muon can show of your package history with a screenshot
<wxl> oh yeah that's a big big big plus
<lynorian> end long list
<kc2bez> That's fantastic! Thanks lynorian 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good work lynorian
<lubot> <teward001> *waves* slightly slow at typing tho on public transit
<lubot> <teward001> whenever you are ready for me
<kc2bez> Go @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> DISCOURSE is now online and SSL'd.  We have a forum now. … Canonical has given a partial OK on DNS changes to make SMTP mail for our services route through our mail server I run for Lubuntu.  Standard lubuntu.me runs through them *.lubuntu.me will run through our SMTP server for mail routing.  This needs Simon and wxl to both sign o
<lubot> ff on the changes
<lubot> <teward001> which Will submit via RT later this evening
<lubot> <teward001> I am hunting coredev as well in Ubuntu so I can assist in sponsoring Lubuntu packages in the future if I get it, more to come on that June 3.</done>
<kc2bez> Awesome! Appreciate all you do. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nice!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17a8dbcc8a9c: Add muon cautious upgrade] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17a8dbcc8a9c
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey thanks for the response. @tsimonq2 can you please make a repo on the Phabricator instance for porting redshift from gtk to qt? I just need a spot to upload the progress I've done so far so that Hans can look at it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Hey thanks for the response. @tsimonq2 can you please make a repo on the Phabric …], I recommend to use github first. Is more universal
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will only use phab for the final package
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok I'll place it on my github
<DodgeViper> Hello
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d3471a5fb1c: Add muon toolbar screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d3471a5fb1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d1399c0c585: Add muon shortcuts screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d1399c0c585
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbde54ee120c: Add qpdfview interface tab of prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbde54ee120c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29f7311a573f: Add shortcuts screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29f7311a573f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7be993397ff: Remove unnesecary whitepsace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7be993397ff
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [I'm having problems with falkon, where should I submit the bug? @acheronuk it wo …], upgrade qtwebengine packages on Eoan, and Falkon should be fixed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [upgrade qtwebengine packages on Eoan, and Falkon should be fixed], good! did a full-upgrade and now it's working. @N0um3n0
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [good! did a full-upgrade and now it's working. @N0um3n0], Ok, Thanks for the info!!!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-18
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> Can I set up my lubuntu like windows appereance?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @muhammadfadlun [Can I set up my lubuntu like windows appereance?], It's already very similar to windows. I don't think you need to change more.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b7b46f0991e: Add search matching checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b7b46f0991e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4e1aa548695: Add exit search button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4e1aa548695
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6180a5ea79e: Add qpdfview search bar screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6180a5ea79e
<wxl> @teward001: can we get GitHub-assisted logins on Discourse?
<lubot> <acheronuk> wxl: do you still want your packaging container?
<wxl> @teward001: also an eta on mailing list mode?
<wxl> @acheronuk if it's not too much to ask? i do intend to get back to helping kubuntu more
<lubot> <acheronuk> wxl: no problem. just doing some tidying
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL132718e6375e: Fix copy to clipboard and paste from clipboard] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL132718e6375e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7ab2e0714233: Add note of where slideshow picture comes from] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7ab2e0714233
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbcd25d653f7: Add lximage open with from thumbnails] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbcd25d653f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe54e0cf9ccb1: Add rename from lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe54e0cf9ccb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf520900dbfa7: Add lximage move file to trash] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf520900dbfa7
<lynorian> wow lximage-qt thumbnail does stuff I had no idea it could do 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd8c7fcff316: add lximage-thumb screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd8c7fcff316
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6278e6632682: make the screenshot actually show up] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6278e6632682
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7eed816269fd: Add recent files to lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7eed816269fd
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL092422ae2a28: Add reload file to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL092422ae2a28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL023b7d60e39d: Fix styling of where to put the path] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL023b7d60e39d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL62c95abd5911: Style font box] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL62c95abd5911
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL146a5fc9acca: style font on desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL146a5fc9acca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5d0283b4297a: Add underlined desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5d0283b4297a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALead3dce7bcc7: Add desktop writing system drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALead3dce7bcc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e267e31a501: move checkboxes back with amin window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e267e31a501
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa05a01ebbaba: Move RTC checkbox with rest of that tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa05a01ebbaba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4aed7b4bf37a: Describe date and time better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4aed7b4bf37a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67907ef58bb8: Style font name better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67907ef58bb8
<Wafficus> https://github.com/SBanya/redshift-1.12
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys I made a repo on my github to help port redshift from gtk to qt: https://github.com/SBanya/redshift-1.12
<lubot> <DarinMiller> wxl or simon, I woud like to take a stab at porting the Calamres(?) installer to Kubuntu and leverage the progress made with the Lubuntu installer.  Any advice/guidacne would be appreaciated.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If someone who has done this process could help me with specific sections by letting me know if you'd like to help me help out lubuntu, I'll add you as a contributor to the repo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @HMollerCl repos live
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80d1a33fb8e5: Add scroll wheel lines to keyboard and mouse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80d1a33fb8e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89de6f5a41b2: Add how to test input] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89de6f5a41b2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller [wxl or simon, I woud like to take a stab at porting the Calamres(?) installer to …], It's not that difficult, take a look at our calamares-settings-ubuntu repository on (Lubuntu) Phabricator
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Very good.  Attempting to follow git repo instructions to compile....   currently hunting for yaml-cpp packages....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3f05505c013: Move keyboard layout screenshot next to text it is next to] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3f05505c013
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller [Very good.  Attempting to follow git repo instructions to compile....   currentl …], ok :)
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Made this far... died in the make process.... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3mGz38FZXS/
<lubot> <DarinMiller> I could turn off WITH_KF5Crash in the cmake file, but would prefer to fix vs "dodge" the issue...
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL88ba8a2744cd: Update locale icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL88ba8a2744cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdb1e72aafc44: Update locale icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdb1e72aafc44
 * The_LoudSpeaker is back!
<wxl> new claa
<wxl> uh
<wxl> cala
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes, that too XD
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-12
<guiverc> what's an appropriate page for 18.04(lxde)->20.04 (lxqt) matching programs... anyone want to give me appropriate page url  (or can pages be renamed/moved so it doesn't matter??)
<wxl> phab.l.m/w/bugs has one
<lubot> <kc2bez> That would probably be the best start. ^
<guiverc> yeah I'd forgotten apt-ghetto mentioned that, we don't need a wiki then I agree
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36ffa167ef0a: Add start of features for how to change DNS settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36ffa167ef0a
<guiverc> just completed day 5 of daily install (20.10) on d755-8 box that suffers lp 1877733 | 1851188 ; 3 of 5 days were fail "failed to create a partition table"; same install each day; all 3 fails worked with `sudo -E calamares -d`
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1877733 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 20.10 calamares 'failed to create a partition table'" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877733
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc [<guiverc> just completed day 5 of daily install (20.10) on d755-8 box that suffe …], I just tested this again on the same machine that the original bug occurred on and the install was successful with no errors.
<guiverc> @Leokolb, I assume without the `sudo -E cala.. -d` successful.. please note it on 1877733; it does mean our two boxes are acting differently, which fits wxl's timing belief !
<lubot> <Leokolb> Will do.
<guiverc> Thanks for notificiate @Leokolb, appreciated.
<guiverc> ^ notitication... sorry
<guiverc> Thanks @Leokolb
<lubot> emaskell was added by: emaskell
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc why not try the install again and when the install now button appears wait 15 seconds before selecting?
<guiverc> hold on @Leokolb, will try & help in #lubuntu.. I can't recall the install.now  (I've never been consistent with starting my installs; timing meant system.timing, mboard/hdd/etc
<guiverc> do you mean delay before hitting "Install Lubuntu 20.04.." on display by 15 secs... My timing of startign install would vary significantly already.. I don't think that's timing meant
<guiverc> HOWEVER, I did delay ~15-20 secs & started it... and it's working???  same otherwise as prior install that failed... @Leokolb
<guiverc> your prediction worked @Leokolb, I might try this a few times over tonight
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc -ok - I can agree it most likely has something to do with timing - just tried another old Dell laptop -no problem
<guiverc> ran install again, 20-21 secs delay & it failed..
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc [<guiverc> ran install again, 20-21 secs delay & it failed..], Well it was worth a try..
<guiverc> i suspect we're not going to be able to predict it..  (for one I doubt we can time each keystroke well enough..)  but you've blown my `sudo -E calamares -d` more successful theory out.. it's just a re-try I now think, luck or delay..
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc the irregularity makes it very difficult to find the cause..
<guiverc> yeah... but I've not looked at source code, which is next required step I suspect...  it'd be nice if we could fix this for 20.04.1 (or 20.10), testing floppy fix first is easier so I plan on that first :)
<lubot> Jeremiah Katamda was added by: Jeremiah Katamda
<lubot> <Jeremiah Katamda> https://share.influencersearn.com/dashboard/register.php?referral=Bitingo7 join now if you want to make money guys it Legit  join now this can charge you life.
<lubot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2 messaged you about polos.
<lubot> <RikMills> Mmmm
<wxl> btw @Leokolb and @guiverc thanks for continuing to try to track that one down. i haven't said anything, but i really appreciate it
<wxl> !info pcmanfm-qt
<ubot93> pcmanfm-qt (0.14.1-0ubuntu3, groovy): extremely fast and lightweight file and desktop icon manager. In component universe, is optional. Built by pcmanfm-qt. Size 167 kB / 650 kB
<wxl> harumph
<kc2bez> What is up wxl ?
<wxl> oh just looking to see if we've got 0.15.0 yet
<wxl> there's some big DND changes i discovered
<kc2bez> I think it is in both of the CI branches.
<kc2bez> Yeah, stable does https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/pcmanfm-qt/browse/ci%252Fstable/debian/changelog$1 and it has been building.
<wxl> cool
<kc2bez> Simon cleaned up a bunch of the CI stuff.
<wxl> hey a thought: maybe we should drop libreoffice math
<wxl> we don't have base
<kc2bez> Not a terrible thought.
<kc2bez> It is still available for install even if we drop it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL23ac34623064: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL23ac34623064
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e75aef7468a: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e75aef7468a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd776522c149: Update locale icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd776522c149
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb01284825f9: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb01284825f9
<lubot> <lynorian> I am not against dropping libreoffice math just tell me when we do
<tsimonq2> +1 on dropping Math.
<tsimonq2> As for 0.15, I'm working on that todya.
<tsimonq2> It was mostly done actually, I just have to do a full Lintian combthrough.
<tsimonq2> I'm really curious why things haven't been migrating from stable-ci-proposed, hm.
<tsimonq2> o_o
<tsimonq2> Yeah, what?
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> I disabled the nightly and forgot to put it back.
<tsimonq2> Oooooooooooooops.
<tsimonq2> I'll run a full nightly now.
<tsimonq2> First I'll update Jenkins though.
<wxl> danke tsimonq2 
<wxl> ok dropping math, good
<wxl> what about dropping qpdfview (last commit 2014) and replacing it with the WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more useful okular?
<tsimonq2> What's the delta in footprint?
<wxl> well might be irrelevant given the fact that qpdfview is dead
<wxl> pdfs are a moving target
<wxl> hold on maybe not dead
<wxl> just dead on github
<wxl> confirmed
<wxl> ok nevermind that
<wxl> next: what about a more user friendly image editing application? draw kind of sucks.
<kc2bez> Did qpdfview move?
<wxl> no launchpad was always home
<wxl> i just made the mistake of looking on github
<kc2bez> Oh ok.
<tsimonq2> I'm going to be adding full Lintian checks to CI.
<tsimonq2> When this nightly is done, of course.
<kc2bez> sweet
<tsimonq2> $ lintian -EvIL +pedantic *.dsc *.deb
<tsimonq2> After getting the debs from LP of course.
<tsimonq2> That *should* do the trick.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> next: what about a more user friendly image editing application? draw kind …], karita?
<tsimonq2> Plus, if there are errors, I'm assuming Lintian will lolwat (exit 1).
<kc2bez> It will be nice having that there.
<wxl> @HMollerCl i like krita
<tsimonq2> For sure.
<wxl> maybe replace libreoffice draw with krita?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, 298Mb footprint krita
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 103 for gimp
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (in my system, maybe I already have some dependencies)
<wxl> yeesh krita is huge compared to draw
<wxl> but draw really sucks if you just want to crop something
<wxl> gimp's out; gtk
<kc2bez> gimp is useful but not necessarily the most intuitive.
<kc2bez> and gtk
<tsimonq2> Exit code to set build unstable
<tsimonq2> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tsimonq2> So, instead of Lintian failing just being a complete job fail, we can just have it be marked as unstable.
<kc2bez> that seems better than an outright fail.
<tsimonq2> Indeed.
<RikMills> fail = lintian error currently?
<tsimonq2> Nope, we don't have Lintian built in yet.
<tsimonq2> I'm waiting for this nightly to finish before I pick a guinea pig job to test on.
<RikMills> ah. I see :)
<tsimonq2> Unfortunately Riddell's guinea pigs are currently busy.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> RikMills: Since KCI is somewhat dead, even though there *are* some Lubuntuisms in the code, I'd definitely like to work with you to get this deployed for KCI.
<tsimonq2> teward, kc2bez: Would you be able to take a look at the CI code and maybe try to correct some of my, er, lack of programming knowledge? :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> $ lintian -EvIL +pedantic *.dsc *.deb], I normally do: alias evil='lintian -EvIL +pedantic *changes'
<tsimonq2> I'll be happy to clarify anything about how I've architected it.
<teward> what'd you fubar now lol
<teward> i require information
<teward> information you have not provided
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: That would work, except there isn't an easy way (that I can see) to grab the amd64 changes from LP.
<tsimonq2> teward: So, YOU.
<tsimonq2> teward: There's some Python code.
<teward> links?
<tsimonq2> teward: You know I'm *the* *best* at Python.
<RikMills> tsimonq2: it's one possibility I am thinking of. I may be able to bodge current KCI for a bit, but something else is needed longer term
<teward> or somewhere I can look
<tsimonq2> teward: (Not really.)
<teward> tsimonq2: questionable, Eickmeyer is superior to you in python atm :P
<teward> where's the code sit then
<tsimonq2> teward: Here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/
<tsimonq2> teward: Here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/
<tsimonq2> That's what currently runs the CI.
<tsimonq2> RikMills: Agreed.
<Eickmeyer> Fake news: I suck at Python.
<RikMills> tsimonq2: what might be nice is to set up a test jenkins to initially just do plasma builds to a ppa. 45-47 source stack would be a good proof of concept
<kc2bez> I don't think I necessarily qualify as a "pro" :P
<tsimonq2> RikMills: My next task, unless teward wants to take a look, is to make it so we can do "one off" builds for specific stacks, if that makes sense.
<tsimonq2> Right now it's only hardcoded for stable and unstable.
<tsimonq2> So yes, once that's done I can spin up a PPA and give it a go.
<RikMills> you mean feed it a set of release tars?
<tsimonq2> Of course, your suggestions and patches are absolutely welcome.
<tsimonq2> No, I mean set a specific config file for a specific PPA.
<RikMills> right
<tsimonq2> RikMills: This is pretty hacky if you ask me: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/
<teward> tsimonq2: import git <-- where you getting git from?
<teward> sh?
<teward> because `git` isn't a module unless you're using a specific module and you specify no requirements.txt
<tsimonq2> teward: python3-git...? no clue
<tsimonq2> The archive package.
<teward> it's gitpython
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<teward> but that's not *in* every environment nor a default install
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> True.
<tsimonq2> This is why I have you spot check these things.
<tsimonq2> I can get the code to work, I just lack some of this polish.
<teward> you have a few failures here
<teward> and cases which could explode badly for you
<teward> vars that might not have assignments, etc.
<tsimonq2> RikMills, Eickmeyer: The ideal scenario would likely be to re-house this under something like ci.flavors.ubuntu.com and allow it as a general use piece of tooling.
<tsimonq2> teward: Precisely.
<tsimonq2> I wrote that basically in one sitting.
<teward> lp_check.py -> import launchpadlib on line 19, not used
<tsimonq2> ?
<teward> you have an unnecessary import
<tsimonq2> It polls LP, how is launchpadlib not used?
<teward> because you override that import with a later one
<kc2bez> Line 21
<teward> yep
<teward> how badly do you want me to beat you over your code, basically?
<RikMills> tsimonq2: could work. to be honest KCI running nightly builds was probably overkill
<tsimonq2> teward: Basically, just fix it and push it.
<tsimonq2> :P
<kc2bez> XD
<tsimonq2> It re-deploys itself.
<tsimonq2> XD
 * RikMills kicks riscv64 builders
<RikMills> slow slow :(
<Eickmeyer> ^
<teward> tsimonq2: you've got some cases where you've got some major cases that could blow up in your face
<teward> so i've added handlers/catches and runtime error raises in those positions
<teward> or cases you run into variables that haven't been assigned or don't exist so they're init'd with None and then checked before executing things
<teward> i haven't dug too deep but this probably will work (I'm not an expert at Jenkins API but I've got some big major errors that PyCharm would've warned you on lol)
<teward> tsimonq2: E:NOACCESS
<tsimonq2> teward: Working on it.
<teward> ok
<tsimonq2> teward: Try now.
<teward> that worked ty
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIf7e731faaed8: Multiple issues fixed.] teward (Thomas Ward) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIf7e731faaed8
<tsimonq2> ofc
<teward> hey look lugito pinged me
<teward> *beats Lugito with a stick for reasons*
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> teward: Otherwise does the code look fairly sane?
<teward> i'm not well versed in the jenkins CI but it seems so
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<teward> only full test is to actually try and USE it heh
<tsimonq2> heh
<tsimonq2> Like I said, when this nightly is done we'll try it.
<tsimonq2> teward: How would you like to do 20.04 upgrades?
<tsimonq2> Will anything break if I wanted to start upgrading individual containers?
<teward> prpbably
<teward> phab
<tsimonq2> How so?
<teward> might explode
<tsimonq2> lmao
<tsimonq2> Well, what can we do to make sure it doesn't explode?
<teward> do itnpiece by piece but take snapshots first fir revert points
<tsimonq2> Can we easily "just" snapshot LXD containers?
<teward> yeah i will start on that tomorrow
<teward> gaming atm
<tsimonq2> Do you want to let me take a crack at it, or can I monkey with it a bit?
<tsimonq2> (Well, the way I worded that was off, but you get the point.)
<teward> i mean if you want to really test clone the container and then uograde the main one
<teward> keep the clone powered off
<tsimonq2> Why's that?
<teward> that way ww have a simple ready to go revert point
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<teward> because i dont trust snapshots alone :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<teward> even my VM snapshots
<teward> i have full clones synced monthky for CI
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<teward> tsimonq2: to be more precise of my reasoning though, a snapshot is a zfs snapshot the way we've got it set up.  But that is more a disk delta than anything so a full clone makes sure we have a backup we can restore instantly simply by powering on than messing with deltas
<teward> so line lxc clone phab phab-backup or something
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
<teward> then do-release-upgrade in the main container
<teward> note that I recommend we wait for .1 for upgrade bugs to get ironed out
<teward> there's been some wonky ones - not in containers but in general
<teward> so i'm understandably cautious RE: upgrading things
<teward> esp. things that rely on things like certain PHP versions, etc. 
<tsimonq2> Meh.
<tsimonq2> teward: lxc-clone is part of LXC 1.
<teward> i didn't say lxc-clone did i
<teward> ***learn to read youngling***
<teward> `lxc clone` != `lxc-clone`
<tsimonq2> No, you said clone.
<tsimonq2> Ugh.
 * tsimonq2 shoots teward for reasons
<teward> `lxc clone` is the command
<teward> `lxc-clone` is NOT `lxc clone`
<teward> the DASH is the difference ya ninny
<tsimonq2> $ lxc clone
<tsimonq2> Error: unknown command "clone" for "lxc"
<tsimonq2> Wrong.
<tsimonq2> Bad.
<tsimonq2> :P
<teward> lxc copy
<teward> E:Tired
<tsimonq2> mmmmmmmkay
<teward> lxc copy phab phab-backup
<teward> i've had a chaotic day.  *is grumpy at world*
 * tsimonq2 throws a cat at teward for reasons
<teward> *shotguns the cat into the wall with an air cannon*
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was thinking copy was what you were wanting to say :P
<teward> kc2bez: yep.
<teward> E:TIRED
<teward> E:CHAOSDAY
<teward> E:StuffExplodedAtJobHadToFixFor8Hours
<tsimonq2> teward: FIX MORE
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sry was afk made food
<tsimonq2> Phab is going down for now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb4b3ee292c6: Spellcheck Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb4b3ee292c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL333cd97d87df: Spellcheck Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL333cd97d87df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f639bc88128: Spellcheck Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f639bc88128
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-13
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 should your timers start at 0? https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/browse/master/ci/lp_check.py$61
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Yes.
<tsimonq2> The upgrade to 20.04 for Phab is almost done.
<tsimonq2> There we are.
<tsimonq2> https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_unstable_qterminal/20/console
<tsimonq2> Let's see if this works/
<tsimonq2> It'll probably take 20-30 minutes because of the LP publisher.
<tsimonq2> Once that's working and all of the packages are Lintian clean, I'll consider 0.15.0 ready for upload.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Once that's working and all of the packages are Lintian clean, I'll c …], for 20.10 or 20.04? :P
<tsimonq2> Actually, I'm thinking about both.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Actually, I'm thinking about both.], ok
<tsimonq2> 20.10 has to be first though.
<tsimonq2> I'll be going AFK for about 30 mins to an hour.
<tsimonq2> When I get back, I'll check if the dust has settled.
<tsimonq2> I also did the first Britney run in a while, so unstable-ci and stable-ci release pockets will see new packages.
<lubot> <teward001> what'd you break
<lubot> <teward001> (also: support tickets!)
<lubot> <teward001> oh i see what you did you broke LXD on that server
<lubot> <teward001> congrats
<lubot> <teward001> *smacks tsimonq2*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 CI is in the process of starting up again.  Rebooting after whatever you did torpedoed LXD
<lubot> <teward001> so it's Your Fault
<lubot> <teward001> CI is in the process of restarting though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc Tested for the calamares bug 1871877733 today with a failure -added comments to your bug report
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc intend to look at it again in a day or 2..
<guiverc> thanks, mine were all good today, but i'm only using sudo -E cala.. -d now  ; i think it's random(timing) so I'll hopefully get verbose reporting with the issue eventually  (fingers crossed anyway)
 * guiverc wonders if it's always good with debugging verbose; we have a work-around by making that default anyway :)
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc funny I was actually thinking that when  got the fail-it that works why not use it?
<guiverc> is lp 1878336 against correct package?  or should it be pcmanfm-qt?  I'm out of time today, but I'll endeavour to give that a test on debian-bullseye tomorrow maybe & if issues there & someone agrees, I'll file upstream (I don't see any issues on https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues?page=2&q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen - but am I missing anything?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1878336 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "the pcmanfm-qt crashes on an inexistant image background" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878336
<lubot> <aptghetto> guiverc yes you should link the bug with pcmanfm-qt
<guiverc> thanks @aptghetto
<lubot> <aptghetto> Thanks for testing and triaging
<guiverc> thanks aptghetto :)  and for all your work too !
<apt-ghetto> teward: Regarding your change in ci/jobgenerator.py on line 134 from https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIf7e731faaed830d279095cab16db69fcadd0ca46 why is `if data is not None` better than `if data`? Isn't it possible to pass a boolean or empty list or empty string?
<teward> apt-ghetto: you could but then you get an indexerror with references.  given the way Simon wrote this out I assume thst this is JSON data but as I init the thing as None as I did then its still None.
<teward> theres a few ways to achieve the same goal but as data is init as None anyways... :P
<apt-ghetto> As far as I understand, data is set to None only if you don't pass a second parameter
<apt-ghetto> tsimonq2: I cannot `git push origin ci/unstable`, bug or new feature?
<teward> apt-ghetto theres ways to do it but the way we are extracting data only works for dicts.
<teward> so anyting else is invaluf
<teward> invalid*,
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-14
<wxl> anyone with a pi4 is encouraged to jump in here https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/no-ethernet-on-raspberry-4-lubuntu-20-04/1112/21
<lubot> <kc2bez> I dropped a couple of thoughts wxl
<wxl> a nugget in fact
<lubot> <kc2bez> I hope so.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65fefcc4527c: Spellcheck LXQt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65fefcc4527c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9bb986a44428: Spellcheck LXQt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9bb986a44428
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8c43fa15778f: Spellcheck LXQt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8c43fa15778f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL61d676499963: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL61d676499963
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb32ce7c24fd: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb32ce7c24fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8fe10ee1c25b: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8fe10ee1c25b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5f162273139: Spellcheck StyleGuide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5f162273139
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL57626971e16d: Spellcheck tips_and_tricks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL57626971e16d
<guiverc> how can I get libmfm-qt & libqtxdg versions (upstream bug report)
<wxl> you're trying to get old versions of them?
<wxl> combine with this and you'll probably figure it out XD https://anonops.com/xchat.html
<wxl> i know
<guiverc> pcmanfm-qt report requires me to specify versions.. (lub 20.10 & debian.testing)  packages not installed
<wxl> oh jeez wrong channel again
<wxl> this is what happens when people talk to me in real life argh
<wxl> if i remember correctly guiverc it's package=version-string
<guiverc> Thanks wxl, left those fields blank (as packages not installed on either box), they can yell it me if they do need it :)
<wxl> they probably will XD
<wxl> ping me if tsujan gives you any trouble
<Eickmeyer> *cough* pull request incoming on calamares-settings-ubuntu *cough*
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> *cough* pull request incoming on calamares-settings-ubuntu *cough*], \o/
<Eickmeyer> I may have forgotten to mention the pull request is on Github and should explain everything.
<wxl> @Eickmeyer: saw it and very excited but don't have a moment to look at it right now
<Eickmeyer> wxl (@freenode_wxl:matrix.org): No worries.
<apt-ghetto> Eickmeyer: The version is wrong (1:20.10.0ubuntu1 => 1:20.10.0 or .1)
<Eickmeyer> apt-ghetto: I honestly expected that to be overwriten anyhow. Also, it was late and I was tired.
<Eickmeyer> (it's not the meat-and-potatoes of the MR)
<Eickmeyer> er, PR
<Eickmeyer> Either way, fixed in the PR
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Do you think it might be possible to get direct commit perms on that eventually? I'm going to have some refining to do before October.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: remember some complains about refreshing background in Openbox? I found the solution
<wxl> Eickmeyer: i'm sure we can make that happen
<wxl> @HMollerCl no i don't remember
<wxl> it's to stop javascript which has the potential for leaking information and deanonymizing
<wxl> tor is #tor on oftc
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS9d4402f3772f: Fix .desktop file] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS9d4402f3772f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS7dcbf16c8584: Add Ubuntu Studio] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS7dcbf16c8584
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfeaf80857a60: Add Ubuntu Studio to Makefile] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfeaf80857a60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS00420b10e3e1: Fix versioning] GitHub <noreply@github.com> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS00420b10e3e1
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh, so I just saw the above convo. I just went and gave Eickmeyer commit access.
<Eickmeyer> Hahahahahahaha
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2bf9c768b0d: Update session_settings introduction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2bf9c768b0d
<Eickmeyer> I didn't laugh that much, I swear. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4959ed43463: Update session_settings introduction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4959ed43463
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ddf4bef2305: Update session_settings introduction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ddf4bef2305
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8701149019c3: Proofread Basic settings paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8701149019c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0f7f86392b0: Proofread Basic settings paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0f7f86392b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL11ff7e453477: Proofread Basic settings paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL11ff7e453477
<tsimonq2> RikMills, Eickmeyer: Hey, can we schedule a time to sit down and talk about CI / Cala / Plasma stuff / etc.?
<tsimonq2> I'd be looking at about two or three hours.
<tsimonq2> Doesn't necessarily have to be over voice or video, we could just do IRC.
<tsimonq2> (Or Telegram, I'm not particular.)
<tsimonq2> It would be easier if we were in similar time zones but unfortunately we aren't.
<tsimonq2> I'm working IRL on overnights the first few days of next week, so it depends.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08abbaf4c7e4: Update leave session suspending/hibernating or lock screen delay] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08abbaf4c7e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb50fcf3e3e8: Update leave session suspending/hibernating or lock screen delay] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb50fcf3e3e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2492c195a4f1: Update leave session suspending/hibernating or lock screen delay] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2492c195a4f1
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2 RikMills: I'm good for whatever. A large chunk of time is a little difficult though since I'm homeschooling my son due to a certain virus that shall go unnamed.
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: It won't (probably) be a regularly scheduled time, but I'd just want to get on the same page.
<tsimonq2> From there we shouldn't really have to meet.
<Eickmeyer> Well, that's what I figured.
<tsimonq2> Okay, cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSaa19196f7504: Change-out some lubuntuisms for UbuntuStudio-isms] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSaa19196f7504
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd396ff5e9fe1: Add user to audio group by default] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd396ff5e9fe1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING47e4190f310a: Add icon to lxqt-archiver.install] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING47e4190f310a
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL22cc7c26f5ed: Update Readme for LTS] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL22cc7c26f5ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5c0c61c6fb5: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5c0c61c6fb5
<tsimonq2> I had to play with the SSH keys in Phabricator a little bit.
<tsimonq2> Nothing was mirroring to Launchpad and that was a problem.
<tsimonq2> After a few hours in the hole, the issue ended up being that Launchpad needs a separate SSH key pair. It can be identical to the previous pair, but it just needs a different username.
<tsimonq2> So there's now one for Launchpad mirrors with the username Lugito and another for the GitHub mirrors with the username git.
<tsimonq2> I ran all of the mirror commands manually on the server with the CLI. There are maybe three minor errors but that's about it.
<tsimonq2> https://discourse.phabricator-community.org/t/wrong-column-type-everywhere-other-errors-on-fresh-db-upgrade/3872/9?u=tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Spent some time on that.
<tsimonq2> I tried to dig into that but unfortunately migrating several major versions of MySQL is over my head.
<tsimonq2> I hope to learn something when Evan takes a look.
<tsimonq2> In the meantime, Jenkins and Phab are on 20.04.
<tsimonq2> I hope to work on the other ones as time permits.
<tsimonq2> In between that, I'm still testing that Lintian patch for the builds
<tsimonq2> It failed on groovy_unstable_qterminal because I did the versioning wrong for the command. Should be working now but I have to wait for a successful build + publish to confirm.
<tsimonq2> The reason why it hasn't been unstable, and it's been marked as failed, is because in the Jenkins config for the job I marked an exit status of 1 as unstable. Any other non-0 exit status just falls through to a failure.
<tsimonq2> This works with Lintian because:
<tsimonq2> EXIT STATUS
<tsimonq2>        0   No policy violations or major errors detected.  (There may have been warnings, though.)
<tsimonq2>        1   Policy violations or major errors detected.
<tsimonq2>        2   Lintian run-time error. An error message is sent to stderr.
<tsimonq2> I want to get this handled and run a nightly before the LP publisher maintenance starts.
<tsimonq2> Tested that qterminal will actually pass Lintian locally. It does.
<tsimonq2> The manual site will be going down shortly for a little less than an hour for the 20.04 upgrade. This should probably be the most harmless upgrade of them all.
<tsimonq2> I'll also see if we can actually get it to point to Phab this time instead of having to use the GitHub mirror.
<tsimonq2> (Especially since mirroring can sometimes break and it's not the lowercase-c canonical source.)
<tsimonq2> Finished: SUCCESS
<tsimonq2> Nice.
<tsimonq2> I'll deploy that to all the jobs then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI082ee862b0b7: Run Lintian on built binaries if the package build succeeds.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI082ee862b0b7
<tsimonq2> I don't know if I'll catch this in time for publisher maintenance. :/
<tsimonq2> I might.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI050cf6cb124e: Bump the total lp_check allowed time to 6 hours from 2, to account for…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI050cf6cb124e
<tsimonq2> There. I'll revisit things when the nightly is done, and if it gets caught up in publisher maintenance, it shouldn't fail all of the jobs.
<tsimonq2> (To be fair, we probably could have gotten away with 4, so 6 hours is more than enough, but meh, I decided to intentionally overshoot on that one. Worst case scenario, someone can just kill the job.)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIbf8edaaf9dc6: Make sure we don't fail when loading the non-data-using release-mgmt template.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIbf8edaaf9dc6
<tsimonq2> If my Python is correct, that should make jobgenerator pass again.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI5fb09fda6db9: Slightly clean that up.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI5fb09fda6db9
 * tsimonq2 wonders why LCI is timing out even though the nightly didn't even run at midnight O_o
<lubot> <teward001> @lubuntu_bot [*tsimonq2: wonders why LCI is timing out even though the nightly didn't even run …], because SOMETHING you have running pegged the host system
<lubot> <teward001> load avg 150 for > 30 minutes
<tsimonq2> Probably the nightly.
<tsimonq2> I need to reduce the amount of concurrent jobs that can run.
<lubot> <teward001> yes, you do
<lubot> <teward001> except it seized up the entire host system
<tsimonq2> I'll do that as soon as it's back up. ;)
<tsimonq2> Oh, nice.
<tsimonq2> Kick it?
<lubot> <teward001> vCenter just triggered the notification right now
<lubot> <teward001> and force rebooted the system
<lubot> <teward001> hardreset
<lubot> <teward001> yep that's happened
<tsimonq2> To be fair, I don't think the nightly has run on this server yet.
<lubot> <teward001> probably not :P
<lubot> <teward001> BUT it explains why it seized up
<lubot> <teward001> and why vCenter's "Unstable System" script I wrote kicked in
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 vCenter failed in guest OS restart, so it hard-reset the box, should be up shortly
<lubot> <teward001> wow really you pegged it again
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> No, I haven't touched it dude.
<tsimonq2> I can at least SSH in now.
<lubot> <teward001> seriously, 32 concurrent Jenkins runs?
<lubot> <teward001> that just started 32 concurrent jobs
<tsimonq2> Oh, and the Web UI is working now too.
<tsimonq2> O_O
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that should be reduced.
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<tsimonq2> I'm on it.
<lubot> <teward001> you forget I have host node access to see *all* systems :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> yep htop on the host VM can see container processes which helps to identify things :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> 'cept I had to count the running processes manually :P
<tsimonq2> There, reduced to 30. It was at 100 available before, which is probably why it instantly filled 1/3 of the spots, heh.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> well it spiked load to 30 which is bad on a 4CPU system
<tsimonq2> 30 what?
<lubot> <teward001> you do know that load averages indicate pressure on the threads/CPUs right?
<tsimonq2> Please further educate me.
<lubot> <teward001> load of 30 means that processes are demanding 7 times the load of available CPUs.  so 600% overloaded
<tsimonq2> ohhh
<tsimonq2> That's very fun. Heh.
<tsimonq2> AKA UNLEASHING THE KRAKEN
<tsimonq2> *shots*
<lubot> <teward001> 30 - 4 = 26.  SO anything over a load of 4.0 over the averages indicates overload
<lubot> <teward001> 650% overloaded
<lubot> <teward001> USUALLY that's not an issue in the instantaneous and smaller averages
<lubot> <teward001> but when that persists over a LONG period it gets concerning
<lubot> <teward001> it spiked down now of course
<lubot> <teward001> so instant average is 0.46
<lubot> <teward001> 1min = 0.46, 5min = 4.15, 15min = 4.02
<lubot> <teward001> so that's actually OK
<lubot> <teward001> (load average of 4 means 4 CPUs are needed)
<lubot> <teward001> so it looks stable now but it instantaneously spiked to 30 :P
<lubot> <teward001> which slows things down
<lubot> <teward001> ESPECIALLY when the load is something like 150 :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Okay, so.
<tsimonq2> Jenkins apparently has load monitoring built in.
<tsimonq2> And I can confirm what you've been saying.
<tsimonq2> What would you consider a *max* load if I wanted to tweak this over time?
<tsimonq2> Like a load that can be handled for 5-10 mins.
<tsimonq2> Give me a number and I'll tweak to get there.
<tsimonq2> (I'm curious why you chose it too but meh.)
<lubot> <teward001> well 150 is obviously overload
<tsimonq2> True.
<lubot> <teward001> but I usually say 4 - 6 times CPU is usually oK.  We have 4 CPUs on the host VM so... *maths*
<lubot> <teward001> i'd say cap load at 32 if you want to do some lockdown
<lubot> <teward001> i'll increase the CPUs as well if you can shut down all running jobs (or I'll just hardreboot the thing again)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T161: Fix latest errors in manual building on prod] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T161
<tsimonq2> @teward001: I'll set it to shut down in Jenkins so that it doesn't let any more jobs execute. Once that's taken care of (might be a while because of the aforementioned LP publishing) then go for it.
<tsimonq2> Unless you want to table it until later when the nightly is done and there are no jobs.
<tsimonq2> Your call.
<lubot> <teward001> i'll wait until later :P
<lubot> <teward001> i'm headed to sleep now
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> Have fun.
<lubot> <teward001> let me know tomorrow when you've shut it :P
<tsimonq2> I'll be up until the early morning.
<tsimonq2> When you wake up just say something here and hard-reboot.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 saw that it stopped all builds and JFDI and upped its CPUs to 8.  That lets each CPU have 4 things scheduled.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<lubot> <teward001> with a load of 32 cap
<tsimonq2> Sweeeet.
<lubot> <teward001> it's hardrebooted now
<tsimonq2> Much appreciated.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ef331fea445: Fix warnings sorry should have checked] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ef331fea445
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08d47c21b1bd: Fix warnings sorry should have checked] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08d47c21b1bd
<tsimonq2> Thanks Lyn, no worries. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL522d0ef82ec9: Fix warnings sorry should have checked] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL522d0ef82ec9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5253f9fdf7d2: Fix table alignment finishes fixes for T161] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5253f9fdf7d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb39e0ff5b109: Fix table alignment finishes fixes for T161] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb39e0ff5b109
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce90991c8aa1: Fix table alignment finishes fixes for T161] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce90991c8aa1
<tsimonq2> I've done a very large amount of work over the last five to six hours on CI tooling.
<tsimonq2> We have a better way now to see what exactly takes how long for jobgenerator.
<tsimonq2> I had to fix the jobgenerator tool because it apparently wasn't updating the config files for jobs. Whoops.
<tsimonq2> I did just kick off a nightly, so we should have a good idea as to what our Lintian failures are pretty soon.
<tsimonq2> So if you see any 
<tsimonq2> ..."unstable" jobs, that's why.
<tsimonq2> I also did a lot of work on overhaul for Phab permissions.
<tsimonq2> Since wxl messed things up in summer of last year where we now can't add new people to the Developers project, I decided it was about time to create several sub-projects to delegate things better.
<tsimonq2> For example, Erich probably doesn't need commit access to our default settings but he could use commit access to Calamares.
<tsimonq2> That's a little bit more fine-tuned now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI28c7f2b39705: Replace some timer calls.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI28c7f2b39705
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI1b502ee4e435: Add a decorator to TimerMetrics and wrap most of the functions.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI1b502ee4e435
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIc6f4117ab7f5: The removed timers were redundant.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIc6f4117ab7f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY363622addf6e: Update ubuntu-archive-tools.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY363622addf6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY7973af9bbbd2: Update britney2-ubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY7973af9bbbd2
<tsimonq2> It seems like a lot of the builds previously failed on one of the most recent nightlies due to the build environment not being cleaned up correctly.
<tsimonq2> Those builds should be retried.
<tsimonq2> Also, on the bright side, seems like the Lintian stuff is working.
<tsimonq2> SDDM builds are now being marked as unstable.
<tsimonq2> Fun.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING683e8fa79f9d: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING683e8fa79f9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3482
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T162: Openbox standalone] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T162
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey @lynorian this might be worth looking into: https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/gl3iya/lubuntu_2004_sensors_widget_set_crit_temp_for/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for your really quick turnaround on that task btw
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks like the usual builds are still FTBFS, but we now have some "unstable" builds if anyone wants to get some practice cleaning up Lintian errors
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might actually make Lintian exit 1 on non-critical
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I feel like a better use of my time might just be making something like a status page that highlights the number of Lintian flags are raised and on which packages
<lubot> <RikMills> Qt 5.14.2 landing in proposed, FYI
